# Grande Furacão IKE (Atlântico 2008 #09)



## Vince (1 Set 2008 às 22:33)

No Atlântico a partir do 97L/DT#9 formou-se a *Tempestade Tropical IKE*.








Os antecedentes do IKE estão no tópico genérico Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Atlântico 2008).

Está previsto o IKE tornar-se Furacão na Quarta-feira, o trajecto previsto para os próximos dias é rumo às Bahamas passando a norte de Puerto Rico e Republica Dominicana.








> TROPICAL STORM IKE ADVISORY NUMBER   2
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL092008
> 500 PM AST MON SEP 01 2008
> 
> ...






*-------------*
*Informação*
*Para o seguimento da época de furacões no Atlântico consulte também o tópico «Links Úteis e Climatologia da Época de Furacões no Atlântico» com dezenas de link's para imagens de satélite, modelos, observações, radares e serviços nacionais de meteorologia.*

*-------------*
*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade.
Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do NHC (National Hurricane Center) ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## MSantos (2 Set 2008 às 11:19)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical IKE (Atlântico 2008 #09)*

Neste momento o IKE desloca-se para Oeste a 24 KM/HR e não constitui ameaça, possui ventos da ordemdos 85 KM/HR com rajadas superiores.

Ultimo aviso emitido pelo NHC para a tempestade tropical IKE
000
WTNT34 KNHC 020855
TCPAT4
BULLETIN
TROPICAL STORM IKE ADVISORY NUMBER   4
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL092008
500 AM AST TUE SEP 02 2008

...IKE MOVING WESTWARD ACROSS THE OPEN TROPICAL ATLANTIC OCEAN...

AT 500 AM AST...0900Z...THE CENTER OF TROPICAL STORM IKE WAS LOCATED
NEAR LATITUDE 18.6 NORTH...LONGITUDE 43.1 WEST OR ABOUT 1235 MILES
...1985 KM...EAST OF THE LEEWARD ISLANDS.

IKE IS MOVING TOWARD THE WEST NEAR 15 MPH...24 KM/HR...AND A MOTION
TOWARD THE WEST OR WEST-NORTHWEST AT ABOUT THE SAME SPEED IS
EXPECTED DURING THE NEXT TWO DAYS.  

MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS ARE NEAR 50 MPH...85 KM/HR...WITH HIGHER
GUSTS.  SOME STRENGTHENING IS FORECAST DURING THE NEXT TWO DAYS.

TROPICAL STORM FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 115 MILES...185 KM
FROM THE CENTER.

ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE IS 1005 MB...29.68 INCHES.

REPEATING THE 500 AM AST POSITION...18.6 N...43.1 W.  MOVEMENT
TOWARD...WEST NEAR 15 MPH.  MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...50 MPH.
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...1005 MB.

THE NEXT ADVISORY WILL BE ISSUED BY THE NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER AT
1100 AM AST.

$$
FORECASTER LANDSEA/PASCH


----------



## MSantos (3 Set 2008 às 00:46)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical IKE (Atlântico 2008 #09)*

A tempesade tropical IKE está a tornar-se mais forte, neste momento está perto da força de furacão. 
A previsão indica que à medida que o IKE se for deslocando para Oeste se intensifique e evolua para furacão, o que vai acontecer provavelmente já amanha.
Neste momento não representa ameaça, mas se a actual previsão se mantiver, poderá ser perigoso para as Bahamas.







000
WTNT34 KNHC 022041
TCPAT4
BULLETIN
TROPICAL STORM IKE ADVISORY NUMBER   6
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL092008
500 PM AST TUE SEP 02 2008

...IKE CONTINUES TO STRENGTHEN...

AT 500 PM AST...2100Z...THE CENTER OF TROPICAL STORM IKE WAS LOCATED
NEAR LATITUDE 19.2 NORTH...LONGITUDE 46.3 WEST OR ABOUT 1030 MILES
...1655 KM...EAST OF THE LEEWARD ISLANDS.

IKE IS MOVING TOWARD THE WEST NEAR 17 MPH...28 KM/HR...AND THIS
MOTION IS EXPECTED TO CONTINUE OVER THE NEXT TWO DAYS.

MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS HAVE INCREASED TO NEAR 65 MPH...100
KM/HR...WITH HIGHER GUSTS. STRENGTHENING IS FORECAST DURING THE NEXT
48 HOURS. IKE COULD BECOME A HURRICANE TONIGHT OR ON WEDNESDAY.

TROPICAL STORM FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 175 MILES...280 KM
FROM THE CENTER.

ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE IS 996 MB...29.41 INCHES.

REPEATING THE 500 PM AST POSITION...19.2 N...46.3 W.  MOVEMENT
TOWARD...WEST NEAR 17 MPH.  MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...65 MPH.
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...996 MB.

THE NEXT ADVISORY WILL BE ISSUED BY THE NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER AT
1100 PM AST.

$$
FORECASTER BERG/KNABB


----------



## Vince (3 Set 2008 às 10:33)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical IKE (Atlântico 2008 #09)*







A Tempestade Tropical IKE é das 3 actualmente activas no Atlântico a que para já exibe o melhor potencial. Não evoluiu muito durante a noite e apenas a ausência de um CDO bem constituído tem impedido que se torne um Furacão.  Mas está previsto que assim evolua talvez já no dia de hoje.






O trajecto é para Oeste descendo depois possivelmente de latitude afectando a Hispaniola e Cuba por exemplo. Mas há discrepâncias nos modelos relativamente até que ponto descerá o IKE. 



> LATER IN THE FORECAST
> PERIOD...THERE IS MORE UNCERTAINTY.  THE GLOBAL MODELS DEPICT A
> BUILDING OF THE MID-TROPOSPHERIC RIDGE TO THE NORTH AND NORTHWEST
> OF IKE IN 3 TO 5 DAYS...AND THIS WOULD FORCE A TURN TOWARD THE
> ...



A Previsão do NHC passaria o IKE no Domingo como Furacão Categoria 2 a cerca de 250km a norte da Rep.Dominicana mas a aproximar-se bastante de Cuba na 2ªfeira, embora isso já seria no período oficial de previsão e onde há já pouca confiança nas previsões.

*Pelas razões apontadas e facilmente comprováveis pelo cone de incerteza este será o sistema a vigiar com mais atenção nos próximos dias pelos portugueses que tem férias marcadas para a região.*


----------



## MSantos (3 Set 2008 às 16:13)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical IKE (Atlântico 2008 #09)*

O IKE continua a sua cavalgada pelo Atlântico, neste momento está muito perto da força de furacão. 

Ultimo aviso do NHC emitido para Tempestade tropical IKE:

000
WTNT34 KNHC 031442
TCPAT4
BULLETIN
TROPICAL STORM IKE ADVISORY NUMBER   9
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL092008
1100 AM AST WED SEP 03 2008

...IKE ALMOST A HURRICANE...

AT 1100 AM AST...1500Z...THE CENTER OF TROPICAL STORM IKE WAS
LOCATED NEAR LATITUDE 20.8 NORTH...LONGITUDE 51.2 WEST OR ABOUT 740
MILES...1190 KM...EAST-NORTHEAST OF THE LEEWARD ISLANDS.

IKE IS MOVING TOWARD THE WEST-NORTHWEST NEAR 18 MPH...30 KM/HR...AND
THIS GENERAL MOTION IS EXPECTED TO CONTINUE THROUGH THURSDAY...
FOLLOWED BY A TURN TO THE WEST ON FRIDAY...TAKING IKE
OVER THE OPEN WATERS OF THE WEST-CENTRAL ATLANTIC DURING THE NEXT
COUPLE OF DAYS.  IT IS TOO EARLY TO DETERMINE WHAT IF ANY LAND AREAS
MIGHT BE DIRECTLY AFFECTED BY IKE.

MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS HAVE INCREASED TO NEAR 70 MPH...110
KM/HR...WITH HIGHER GUSTS.  STRENGTHENING IS FORECAST DURING THE
NEXT DAY OR TWO...AND IKE IS FORECAST TO BECOME A HURRICANE LATER
TODAY.

TROPICAL STORM FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 140 MILES...220 KM
FROM THE CENTER.

ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE IS 991 MB...29.26 INCHES.

REPEATING THE 1100 AM AST POSITION...20.8 N...51.2 W.  MOVEMENT
TOWARD...WEST-NORTHWEST NEAR 18 MPH.  MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...70
MPH.  MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...991 MB.

THE NEXT ADVISORY WILL BE ISSUED BY THE NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER AT
500 PM AST.

$$
FORECASTER KNABB

*Este é o sistema a vigiar com mais atenção nos próximos dias pelos portugueses que tem férias marcadas para as Caraibas*.


----------



## Vince (3 Set 2008 às 16:22)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical IKE (Atlântico 2008 #09)*

Sim, no IR já se vê que está bem lançada na construção do nucleo com convecção profunda, deve estar por poucas horas tornar-se um Furacão.
O trajecto previsto mantem-se praticamente igual à previsão da manhã.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Set 2008 às 16:44)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical IKE (Atlântico 2008 #09)*

Sinceramente e vendo a rota do IKE devera ser sugado pelo sistema Hanna... e a velocidade que vai poderá nao dar tempo para que Hanna se desvie...

Deverá dar um choque brulta... que casamento!!


----------



## Vince (3 Set 2008 às 17:38)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical IKE (Atlântico 2008 #09)*

Furacões não colidem. Um pode absorver o outro se um deles enfraquecer bastante. Se se aproximarem o suficiente e forem ambos fortes e com intensidade aproximada assiste-se a um bailado fantástico chamado de interacção Fujiwhara em que os furacões orbitam em torno de um ponto a meia distância dos dois sem se aproximarem. Normalmente o que tem o melhor outflow afecta o outro pois provoca windshear. A dança dura até as restantes condições atmosféricas se sobreporem à influência de um sobre o outro e acabarem por separar-se desta interacção ou um deles afectar fatalmente o outro com o windshear até o conseguir eventualmente absorver. Com ciclones tropicais é um evento raro e no Atlântico  já não ocorre há 13 anos.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Set 2008 às 17:48)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical IKE (Atlântico 2008 #09)*



Vince disse:


> Furacões não colidem. Um pode absorver o outro se um deles enfraquecer bastante. Se se aproximarem o suficiente e forem ambos fortes e com intensidade aproximada assiste-se a um bailado fantástico chamado de interacção Fujiwhara em que os furacões orbitam em torno de um ponto a meia distância dos dois sem se aproximarem. Normalmente o que tem o melhor outflow afecta o outro pois provoca windshear. A dança dura até as restantes condições atmosféricas se sobreporem à influência de um sobre o outro e acabarem por separar-se desta interacção ou um deles afectar fatalmente o outro com o windshear até o conseguir eventualmente absorver. Com ciclones tropicais é um evento raro e no Atlântico  já não ocorre há 13 anos.



Fiquei aprender


----------



## Vince (3 Set 2008 às 22:11)

*Re: Furacão IKE (Atlântico 2008 #09)*

Como previsto o IKE tornou-se Furacão após ter conseguido construir nas últimas horas as paredes do olho já bem visíveis.






O trajecto mantém-se mais ou menos como até aqui e prevê alguma curvatura a norte de Cuba, talvez resida aqui alguma esperança para os que vão ou estão de férias em Cuba. Mas é no final do período de previsão onde há bastante incerteza, e é preciso estar sempre atento ao cone.


----------



## Vince (4 Set 2008 às 01:30)

O Furacão IKE passou por um processo de intensificação explosiva nas últimas horas e já é Furacão Categoria 3, tornando-se assim o 3º grande Furacão da temporada no Atlântico. A pressão desceu para 960mb e tem ventos de 185 km/h com rajadas superiores.










> *HURRICANE IKE SPECIAL ADVISORY NUMBER  11*
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL092008
> 800 PM AST WED SEP 03 2008
> 
> ...


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Set 2008 às 02:02)

Vince disse:


> O Furacão IKE passou por um processo de intensificação explosiva nas últimas horas e já é Furacão Categoria 3, tornando-se assim o 3º grande Furacão da temporada no Atlântico.



... e nas próximas horas tornar-se-á já Furacão Categoria 4.
É impressionante o seu desenvolvimento nas últimas horas.
E também é invulgar a previsão da sua caminhada para Oeste pelo Atlântico fora (Não é comum um deslocamento para  Oes-Sudoeste quando já têm esta  super formação).
Mais motivos de interesse para continuar a seguir por aqui os próximos capítulos
deste Ike que ameaça vir a dar muito que falar.


----------



## Vince (4 Set 2008 às 04:53)

Foi rápido   Categoria 4

Time             Lat   Lon   Wind(mph)  Pressure  Storm type
------------------------------------------------------------------------
15 GMT 09/01/08  17.6N 39.5W     35       1005     Tropical Depression
21 GMT 09/01/08  17.7N 40.6W     50       1000     Tropical Storm
03 GMT 09/02/08  18.0N 41.6W     50       1000     Tropical Storm
09 GMT 09/02/08  18.6N 43.1W     50       1005     Tropical Storm
15 GMT 09/02/08  18.9N 45.0W     60       1002     Tropical Storm
21 GMT 09/02/08  19.2N 46.3W     65        996     Tropical Storm
03 GMT 09/03/08  19.9N 47.9W     65        996     Tropical Storm
09 GMT 09/03/08  20.6N 49.6W     65        996     Tropical Storm
15 GMT 09/03/08  20.8N 51.2W     70        991     Tropical Storm
21 GMT 09/03/08  21.6N 52.7W     80        984     Category 1 Hurricane
00 GMT 09/04/08  21.7N 53.2W    115        960     Category 3 Hurricane
03 GMT 09/04/08  22.1N 54.1W    135        948     Category 4 Hurricane



Pressão baixou para 948 mb, velocidade do vento 215km/h.














> HURRICANE IKE ADVISORY NUMBER  12
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL092008
> 1100 PM AST WED SEP 03 2008
> 
> ...


----------



## MSantos (4 Set 2008 às 10:10)

O Furacão  IKE fortaleceu-se bastante e tem neste momento ventos da ordem dos 230KM/HR, é um furacão de categoria 4. Poderá vir a ser muito perigoso para as Bahamas se a actual previsão se mantiver.

Aviso Nº13 emitido do NHC para o Furacão  IKE.



> 000
> WTNT34 KNHC 040837
> TCPAT4
> BULLETIN
> ...



Parece-me que o IKE apesar de ser muito forte, não é um furacão muito grande, pois os ventos de furacão apenas se fazem sentir num raio de 55 KM em volta do centro, corrijam-me se estiver enganado


----------



## Vince (4 Set 2008 às 16:16)

O IKE acalmou muito ligeiramente, a pressão é de 938mb e os ventos de 220 km/h. Apresenta o lado oeste um pouco afectado pelo windshear sendo notória alguma assimetria e o outflow prejudicados desse lado. Mantem-se no entanto como Categoria 4 e uma estrutura interna e o olho ainda impecável para já.






É possível que inicie um ciclo EWRC (eyewall replacement cycle) pois os furacões muito intensos não conseguem manter o olho indefinidamente, a certa altura as paredes do olho colapsam em simultaneo com a formação de umas novas exteriores às originais. Com o windshear, o eventual ciclo e possivelmente apanhar águas um pouco arrefecidas pela HANA nos proximos dias a previsão é a de que diminua para categoria 3 amanhã e assim se mantenha nos próximos 5 dias.

O trajecto previsto actualmente é um consenso, há um grupo de modelos que acham que ela irá subirá um pouco de latitude e desça menos, e outro grupo de modelos que pensa o inverso.






Tal como está a previsão agora, o centro do IKE passaria a 460km a norte de Punta Cana ou a 360km a norte de Varadero. É uma margem já bem mais confortável do que as de ontem, mas de qualquer forma é preciso ter atenção ao cone de incerteza.


----------



## ajcd (4 Set 2008 às 16:53)

Boas, pelo que vejo o furacão IKE não vai afectar muito a republica dominicana , ou estpu enganado?


----------



## Redfish (4 Set 2008 às 17:21)

Neste tipo de Fenomenos devemos contar sempre com a incerteza pois  apesar da fiabilidade dos modelos e previsões do National Hurricane Center, pode haver alguma variação de rota prevista e vir a atingir a Rep. Dominicana, no entanto penso que este País irá ser afectado , agora só resta saber com que intensidade.


----------



## psm (4 Set 2008 às 17:27)

Uma coisa é garantida, será ao nivel da ondulação que será bastante complicada para a Dominicana, com este trajecto , e isso mesmo que vá, o trajecto ligeiramente para norte.


----------



## Vince (4 Set 2008 às 17:58)

ajcd disse:


> Boas, pelo que vejo o furacão IKE não vai afectar muito a republica dominicana , ou estpu enganado?



Não há duvida que a Rep.Dominicana começa a ficar numa posição mais confortável, entre anteontem e hoje a distância ao centro aumentou um pouco. Passaria a 270km a norte do extremo norte do país mas a uns 450km de Punta Cana por exemplo.

Nestes casos é preciso ter atenção que há diversos efeitos num furacão.

*a) os ventos*
Os ventos realmente destruidores num furacão só se encontram mais próximos do centro. Algumas centenas de kms de distância do centro são tranquilizadoras quanto a isso.
A republica dominicana, *com estas previsões*, nem sequer teria ventos ao nível de depressão tropical. No entanto o campo de vento muda com o tempo, por vezes expande-se, o Furacão pode intensificar-se, etc,etc, mas para já estas distâncias são confortáveis.









*b) a chuva*
Mesmo estando a algumas centenas de km's, há sempre as bandas laterais de um furacão que podem estar muito longe do centro e deixar chuva por vezes intensa. Para uma noção de escala deixo esta imagem. E aqui também há que realçar a estrutura e tamanho e localização dessas bandas ainda não se sabe como serão quando o Ike estiver a norte desse país, pode ser um sistema mais compacto ou mais alargado, etc.







*c) a ondulação*
Como o psm referiu, a ondulação nesses dias será forte, ir fazer praia nessas condições seria perigoso, quer na costa norte quer em punta cana por exemplo. Embora não saiba neste momento qual é o potencial storm surge nessa região pois varia muito com o tipo de fundos oceânicos e não sei como são ali.



E finalmente como referiu o redfish, nunca esquecer a incerteza e olhar para o cone e não concentrar as atenções apenas na linha. O lado sul do cone toca no norte da Rep.Dominicana, e isso mudaria obviamente tudo. Cone esse que vai evoluindo também à medida que saem as previsões.

Resumindo, sim, neste momento o cenário não é mau, mas há que ter cuidado com a evolução das previsões.


----------



## Morganitahx (4 Set 2008 às 19:52)

Vou com a minha família esta terça para punta cana... estou com as férias estragadas, não é


----------



## Vince (4 Set 2008 às 20:20)

Morganitahx disse:


> Vou com a minha família esta terça para punta cana... estou com as férias estragadas, não é



Não, se ler com atenção o que está nas últimas mensagens não pode concluir isso. Por vezes algum "paleio" pode ser confuso, mas se tiverem dúvidas, perguntem sem hesitações. 
Férias estragadas não, férias atentas e preocupadas sim, dada a altura do ano em que estamos, vai precisamente no pico climatológico da temporada de furacões do Atlântico. 

Mas para já não parece ter motivos excepcionais de preocupações:

Primeiro porque o IKE passará em princípio a norte de Punta Cana já no próximo sábado/domingo, muito antes de lá chegar. Segundo porque até ao momento não parece que vá afectar este país para além de alguma chuva lateral, isto se as previsões do trajecto e intensidade se mantiverem.

Mas no seu seu caso como até vai depois disso, tem é que estar atento ao outro sistema, a Josphine ou a algum novo que entretanto apareça.


----------



## Redfish (5 Set 2008 às 10:46)

Parece que a Florida vai estar na Mira deste Furacão, bem como mts ilhas da caraibas...

Mais uma preocupação para os Estados Unidos....a acompanhar













Redfish: Editei de forma às imagens aparecerem logo no forum.


----------



## Vince (5 Set 2008 às 11:37)

O Furacão apresenta algum ligeiro enfraquecimento,  já antecipado, é categoria 3, com alguma erosão na parte norte da parede do olho. Está previsto baixar para categoria 2 amanhã durante pouco tempo mas depois intensificar-se novamente para 3 a norte da Rep.Dominicana e para categoria 4 a norte de Cuba na Segunda-feira.

O trajecto previsto mantem-se mais ou menos como até aqui, será agora que começa a descer de latitude devido ao fortelecimento da crista anticiclónica, tendo sido preciosa esta subida até aqui para a Rep.Dominicana (que neste momento já não está no cone)  mas por exemplo Cuba está muito próxima de um possível categoria 4. 

Tal como está a previsão agora, o norte de Cuba não teria um impacto directo como o sul da Florida mas ficaria dentro de campo de vento pelo menos equivalente a tempestade tropical bem como de chuva certamente intensa se for realmente um cat 4 nessa altura.

Não vale a pena repetir que é necessário acompanhar a evolução das previsões e estar atento ao cone de incerteza.


----------



## Paulo H (5 Set 2008 às 12:11)

Vince disse:


>



Vince, o que aconteceria se a TT Josephine se aproximasse demais do IKE?! Na 1ª imagem acima, até parece que o IKE se está alimentando de um dos braços mais afastados de Josephine.. É como um choque de galáxias.. Claro que, aproximando-se demais estas duas forças com o mesmo sentido de rotação, provavelmente a circulação ciclonica iria anular-se ou talvez não de todo..

Já alguma vez na história aconteceu?!

PS: Ontem fiquei intrigado com a baixa pressão, 935mb julgo, mas bisbilhotei na net e fui parar ao nosso forum com um record de 870mb num Tufão (=furacão do pacífico ou índico) com quase 3000km de diâmetro.


----------



## Vince (5 Set 2008 às 12:20)

Paulo H disse:


> Vince, o que aconteceria se a TT Josephine se aproximasse demais do IKE?! Na 1ª imagem acima, até parece que o IKE se está alimentando de um dos braços mais afastados de Josephine.. É como um choque de galáxias.. Claro que, aproximando-se demais estas duas forças com o mesmo sentido de rotação, provavelmente a circulação ciclonica iria anular-se ou talvez não de todo..
> 
> Já alguma vez na história aconteceu?!



Falámos disso há dias neste tópico, a interação Fujiwhara, vais gostar de pesquisar mais informação sobre o assunto. Infelizmente não é o caso pois estão demasiado afastados. 



Paulo H disse:


> PS: Ontem fiquei intrigado com a baixa pressão, 935mb julgo, mas bisbilhotei na net e fui parar ao nosso forum com um record de 870mb num Tufão (=furacão do pacífico ou índico) com quase 3000km de diâmetro.



No Pacífico os tufões muito intensos atingem geralmente pressões mais baixas que no Atlântico se tiverem as condições para isso .No Atlântico falta mar com as condições adequadas para as pressões do Pacífico, ou seja, falta tempo e espaço com água quente até boas profundidades. O record actual no Atlântico é a Wilma de 2005 com 882 mb, uma pressão que julgo que antes não se pensava ser possível no Atlântico.


----------



## Paulo H (5 Set 2008 às 12:29)

Vince disse:


> Falámos disso há dias neste tópico, a interação Fujiwhara, vais gostar de pesquisar mais informação sobre o assunto. Infelizmente não é o caso pois estão demasiado afastados.
> 
> 
> 
> No Pacífico os tufões muito intensos atingem geralmente pressões mais baixas que no Atlântico se tiverem as condições para isso .No Atlântico falta mar com as condições adequadas para as pressões do Pacífico, ou seja, falta tempo e espaço com água quente até boas profundidades. O record actual no Atlântico é a Wilma de 2005 com 882 mb, uma pressão que julgo que antes não se pensava ser possível no Atlântico.



Estão um pouco afastados.. Vou investigar essa interação Fujiwhara, tou curioso!

Afinal o recorde de baixa pressão é de 870mb com o Tufão Tip, formado a 4 Outubro de 1979 e dissipado a 19 de outubro de 1979 no Pacífico: 
*http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tufão_Tip*

É normal desenvolverem-se enormes furacões no Pacífico, dada a extensão de oceano (1 face da Terra) com águas quentes, com apenas algumas ilhas isoladas (Anel do Fogo) montanhosas que pudessem interferir.


----------



## Redfish (5 Set 2008 às 19:01)

Pelas ultimas previsões do NHC o Ike vai baixar mais a Sul e poderá causar atingir Cuba , incluido Varadero, local de eleição para mts portugueses passarem ferias, bem como a Florida, contudo há que esperar por novos dados.

Penso que será um furacão categoria 3 a 4 a atingir aquela zona do golfo.

[img=http://img114.imageshack.us/img114/5516/144213wsmqz0.gif]


----------



## psm (5 Set 2008 às 20:09)

Na previsão do ecmwf das(12) pôe a trajectória do IKE a roçar a parte de norte de Cuba(o que é péssimo) e no fim da sua previsão, e com uma enorme margem de erro a cidade de Nova Orleães, no entanto se mantiver a trajectória definida na previsão do ecmwf o furacão ao passar no estreito da Florida, e ai as Águas estão muito quentes irá explodir de intensidade.


----------



## psm (6 Set 2008 às 00:32)

Devido a trajectória prevista, à um sitio muito vulnerável a furacões, e onde grande parte da 3ª idade dos Estados Unidos vai passar os últimos dias das suas reformas, e que ai comprou casa, e que já leva muitos anos anos que não leva com um furacão de forte intensidade de categoria 3 ou 4, que são as Floridas Keys, o pior deste furacão se as atingir será o storm surge pois as ilhas têm pouca altura.
Tem sempre "levado" com categoria 1 ou no limiar de 2


----------



## AnDré (6 Set 2008 às 01:54)

O olho do furacão IKE voltou a aparecer.
Com rajadas de 185km/h o furacão mantém-se em categoria 3.



> *8:00 PM AST on September 05, 2008*
> 
> ...The eye of Ike reappears...still heading toward the Bahamas...
> 
> ...







No entanto as previsões são de que o furacão diminua um pouco de intensidade ao longo do dia de Sábado, e volte a intensificar-se a partir de Domingo, sendo que 2ª feira poderá chegar à categoria 4.


----------



## Vince (6 Set 2008 às 10:49)

O IKE é agora um categoria 3, prevê-se que se mantenha assim afectando amanhã as ilhas sudeste das Bahamas e intensificando-se depois para categoria 4 a norte de Cuba devido à água mais quente e diminuição prevista do windshear.







Como já foi referido por outros, a previsão oficial para o trajecto do IKE tem vindo a descer de latitude colocando a costa norte de Cuba num impacto directo de um possível categoria 4 enfraquecendo depois para categoria 2 devido à interacção com terra.











Falando de turismo dos portugueses em Cuba, o cenário não é nada bom, quer para os que eventualmente lá estão, quer para os que tem planeado uma viagem mesmo a seguir ao furacão, pois um impacto directo directo em áreas turísticas importantes como Varadero vai deixar sempre cicatrizes que levam algum tempo a sarar. 

Isto falando das previsões actuais, há sempre margem para outros cenários, mas todos eles parecem complicados. Há a hipótese do IKE descer ainda mais de latitude e entrava pelo leste de Cuba  interagindo alguma coisa com as montanhas da hispaniola, pelo menos afectando um pouco o inflow,  mantendo-se o centro sobre Cuba o que o iria enfraquecendo bastante sobre esse país, ou um trajecto mais a norte, mas aí evitava um impacto directo mas por outro lado até poderia ser mais intenso devido a menos interacção com terra. A precipitação em qualquer dos cenários vai ser extrema. O único cenário menos mau seria o IKE por qualquer razão enfraquecer antes mas não há nada em perspectiva que possa levar a isso.

Para os americanos também é um dilema, um trajecto mais a sul pouparia o sul da Florida afectando mais as Keys, por outro lado facilitaria a entrada do IKE numa posição mais perigosa no Golfo do México e aí o IKE terá outro capitulo para escrever. 

A situação é complicada para vários países.


----------



## Redfish (6 Set 2008 às 11:36)

Boas 
O IKE vai dar que falar esta é a minha opinião.
O NHC tambem emitiu alerta de Tempestade coma passagem do IKE para a costa norte de Republica Dominicana, e certamente lá mts portuguses irão sentir efeitos do IKe, nomeadamenta as zonas de San Juan (Puerto Planta), onde já lá estive em 2004 e Samaná, local de Ferias para bastantes portugueses.

Pode-se verificar na imagem e legenda a azul anteriormente colocada pelo Vince e nesta foto


]


----------



## Vince (6 Set 2008 às 22:26)

O Furacão IKE durante o dia enfraqueceu para categoria 2, mas desde há cerca de 2 horas reiniciou uma intensificação a norte da Rep.Dominicana como se pode ver nesta animação.






O trajecto previsto desceu mais um pouco de latitude, passando agora o IKE sobre quase toda a ilha de Cuba. 






Esse trajecto, a confirmar-se, fará enfraquecer o IKE pois é um trajecto sobre terra não evitando obviamente chuva torrencial nessa interacção, mas poupando assim provavelmente o oeste da ilha a maiores estragos provocados pelo vento. Oeste esse que ainda deve estar a digerir da passagem do Gustav. Uma espécie de sacrifício nacional e patriótico, pois para o Oeste de Cuba o cenário menos prejudicial seria mesmo este, do IKE interagir com terra enfraquecendo desta forma entrando pelo leste da ilha. Seria curioso assistir em Portugal a este tipo de drama meteorológico norte-sul, este-oeste, quando vemos por aqui tanta gente chateada uns com os outros só por causa duma simples treta como o futebol 

Prevê-se que quando atingir o leste de Cuba seja categoria 4 e quando abandonar Cuba pelo Oeste seja já um  enfraquecido categoria 1.


----------



## Vince (6 Set 2008 às 23:00)

Redfish disse:


> O IKE vai dar que falar esta é a minha opinião.
> O NHC tambem emitiu alerta de Tempestade coma passagem do IKE para a costa norte de Republica Dominicana, e certamente lá mts portuguses irão sentir efeitos do IKe, nomeadamenta as zonas de San Juan (Puerto Planta), onde já lá estive em 2004 e Samaná, local de Ferias para bastantes portugueses.




Aqui no MeteopT temos que fazer um esforço em dar informação o mais correcta possível e não cair em alarmismos mediáticos como nalguns lados.

Bahamas e Cuba tem um situação séria e complicada pela frente, mas a Rep.Dominicana menos, vai ser afectada por chuva forte e alguns ventos provavelmente de intensidade de tempestade tropical no norte/noroeste do país. O IKE está a intensificar-se e tem descido de latitude um pouco mais que o esperado. Mas em cada tempestade é preciso analisar a estrutura da mesma, o MSantos questionou-se há dias oportunamente sobre isso, sobre o campo de vento. Efectivamente o IKE é um furacão bastante compacto, com um campo de vento limitado, ainda para mais depois de ter hoje enfraquecido durante o dia estando só agora a intensificar-se novamente.

Mas para terem uma noção desta realidade, deixo esta imagem:







Este tipo de imagem obviamente assusta, mas tendo em atenção à estrutura e intensidade nota-se que a Rep.Dominicana vai escapar sem problemas de maior pois vai ficar fora do núcleo do ciclone. Neste momento por exemplo o vento no norte da Rep.Dominicana no aeroporto de Santiago é de apenas 19.3 km/h, e no leste do país, no aeroporto de Punta Cana por exemplo, é de 14,5km/h. Faz confusão valores tão baixos dada a proximidade, mas tem precisamente a ver com o que estava a dizer, cada tempestade tem as suas características e temos que analisa-las com cuidado em todas elas. 
Durante esta noite as coisas vão piorar certamente, muito mais vento e chuva, mas não teremos um impacto directo, o que faz toda a diferença.


----------



## AnDré (7 Set 2008 às 02:40)

O furacão IKE, intensifico bastante a sua actividade nas ultimas 3 horas, e voltou à categoria 4!



> *Aviso Público das 8:00 PM AST on September 06, 2008*
> ...Core of dangerous Hurricane Ike approaching the Turk and Caicos
> Islands...
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (7 Set 2008 às 11:09)

Nas últimas 3 horas a pressão tem-se mantido estável em redor dos 947mb  como indicam as sucessivas sondas lançadas por um avião que está a investigar a tempestade. Tem uma estrutura bastante organizada e compacta, se fosse por exemplo maior seria afectado pelas montanhas da Hispaniola, assim como está vai ser tramado nestas ilhas das Bahamas e no norte e leste de Cuba, país que terá assim o 2º landfall de um grande furacão em apenas 8 dias.







Em termos de impacto directo dos ventos é mais ou menos isto que se pode esperar:


----------



## Vince (7 Set 2008 às 16:11)

O IKE tem agora o olho sobre a Grande Inagua  das Bahamas.
A intensidade mantem-se com a pressão nos 949mb e ventos de 215 km/h nas paredes do olho












*Distribuição do Vento*
(produto experimental)


----------



## Ike (7 Set 2008 às 16:42)

Li hoje num jornal generalista que o Ike se dirigia à Florida. No entanto e pelo que tenho lido por aqui perece-me que a mesma será pouco afectada pela passagem do Ike, pois como já foi referido é um furacão muito compacto.

Na imagem seguinte os modelos de previsão confirmam isso...acho. Ao deixar a costa oeste de Cuba o destino provável será a fronteira entre o Texas e o Luisiana, poupando até provavelmente Nova Orleães. Será que estou a interpretar bem a imagem?  (Sou novo aqui...estou a fazer um esforço por tentar compreender)

EDIT: Não consegui inserir a imagem...fica o link onde vi a informação, referia-me à 2.ª Imagem:

http://flhurricane.com/cyclone/stormspotlight.php?year=2008&storm=9

Já percebi também (pelo que disse o Vince) que a passagem por terra de um furacão enfraquece o mesmo, e que o Ike deixará Cuba provavelmente na Cat. 1, mas que quando entrar no Golfo do México as águas quentes são propícias ao seu fortalecimento.

O que gostaria de saber é se já há forma de analisar as condições que o Ike vai encontrar no Golfo do México, que pelo que percebi é uma zona óptima para o fortalecimento  de uma TT ou de um furacão, mas não sei se é sempre assim ou se haverá outras condicionantes que possam influenciar o Ike (não sei se será ainda muito cedo para analisar essa situação).

Por exemplo o windshear sei que pode influenciar que já percebi que muito elevado (acima de 12/15 Kts) é prejudicial e penso que percebi o porquê, porque uma TT ou um furacão são sistemas independentes e os ventos fortes externos ao fenómeno podem afectar ou até destruir o mesmo. (Percebi bem?) 
O vapor de água (que confesso ainda não percebi bem o que é mas que a existência do mesmo é favorável), estou a lembrar-me destas duas, aliadas à já referida temperatura da água...

Isto foram algumas coisas com que fiquei depois de andar a ler o tópico da Previsão e Seguimento Furacões, nomeadamente aquando do Invest 92L, e o Vince analisou as condições que precisaria para se tornar numa depressão tropical. É muita informação ainda e espero a compreensão de ter percebido alguma coisa mal ou de até confundir um pouco as coisas. 

Como já referi sou um leigo completo na matéria, e por isso com muitas dificuldades em interpretar muita da informação como é óbvio, as minhas perguntas e a curiosidade vêm da vontade de perceber um pouco mais. E se estiver a dizer algumas baboseiras agradeço a correcção.


----------



## Agreste (7 Set 2008 às 17:56)

Olá Ike!

Ainda bem que gostas do tema... tens mais informação para digerir... 

1º Podes colar no forum as fotos que quiseres. Passa por *aqui* e por *aqui* para veres com é... 

2º Um bom exemplo da mecânica dos ciclones tropicais é leres o acompanhamento que foi feito aqui no fórum sobre o *ciclone tropical «Bertha».* Não visitou o golfo do méxico mas experimentou condições bastante difíceis durante os seus 20 dias de viagem...


----------



## Vince (7 Set 2008 às 19:18)

Ike disse:


> Na imagem seguinte os modelos de previsão confirmam isso...acho. Ao deixar a costa oeste de Cuba o destino provável será a fronteira entre o Texas e o Luisiana, poupando até provavelmente Nova Orleães. Será que estou a interpretar bem a imagem?



Será algures no cone de incerteza, mas é impossível agora saber aonde.









Ike disse:


> que a passagem por terra de um furacão enfraquece o mesmo, e que o Ike deixará Cuba provavelmente na Cat. 1, mas que quando entrar no Golfo do México as águas quentes são propícias ao seu fortalecimento.



Sim, a terra vai enfraquecê-lo muito, até tenho dúvidas que após tanto tempo sobre Cuba ainda se mantivesse como Furacão quando saísse. Mas neste caso é preciso ter cuidado pois um pequeno desvio pode fazer com que o centro regresse à água e baralhar bastante as contas quanto à intensidade. Às vezes os furacões tem um comportamento estranho ao interagir com a terra, isso este ano viu-se por exemplo no Gustav e a Jamaica.



Ike disse:


> O que gostaria de saber é se já há forma de analisar as condições que o Ike vai encontrar no Golfo do México, que pelo que percebi é uma zona óptima para o fortalecimento  de uma TT ou de um furacão, mas não sei se é sempre assim ou se haverá outras condicionantes que possam influenciar o Ike (não sei se será ainda muito cedo para analisar essa situação).



Sim, as condições no Golfo são boas pois é uma região com água quente até grandes profundidades. O IKE passará por cima daquela zona que vês com bom OHC (Ocean Heat Content) que é onde está um "Eddy" da corrente do golfo, zona famosa pelas intensificações que provoca, sendo o Katrina apenas um dos muitos exemplos. 






Foi essa zona que fez com que o Gustav fosse apelidado de Tempestade do século pois o Gustav tinha passado sobre Cuba e manteve-se muito bem estruturado e todos ficaram assustados pois a seguir iria passar ali, mas deu-se um pequeno milagre e não se intensificou como se esperava.



Ike disse:


> Por exemplo o windshear sei que pode influenciar que já percebi que muito elevado (acima de 12/15 Kts) é prejudicial e penso que percebi o porquê, porque uma TT ou um furacão são sistemas independentes e os ventos fortes externos ao fenómeno podem afectar ou até destruir o mesmo. (Percebi bem?)



Sim, está correcto, a estrutura de um ciclone tem que se manter na vertical para todo o "motor" funcionar como deve ser, se existir vento nos níveis altos a afectar a dinâmica ele enfraquece ou morre. Mas não está previsto haver muito windshear no golfo para já. O windshear aparece se por exemplo se formar uma ULL ou se se aproximar um cavado.



Ike disse:


> O vapor de água (que confesso ainda não percebi bem o que é mas que a existência do mesmo é favorável), estou a lembrar-me destas duas, aliadas à já referida temperatura da água...



O vapor de água é importante em zonas mais hostis com a água menos quente. Em zonas como o golfo ou as caraíbas nesta altura do ano a água está tão quente que o ciclone não tem problemas com isso pois gera o seu próprio ambiente húmido com a convecção. Por vezes o que acontece são intrusões de ar seco de terra no interior do ciclone, isso pode suceder por exemplo quando o ciclone se aproximar das costas do Golfo e há ar seco continental que pode enfraquecer o sistema se esse ar for aspirado bem para o interior.



Ike disse:


> E se estiver a dizer algumas baboseiras agradeço a correcção.



Não vi nenhuma baboseira, antes pelo contrário 



Agreste disse:


> Ainda bem que gostas do tema... tens mais informação para digerir...



Ao que disseste, acrescento as _discussions_. No site do NHC os avisos são para o público em geral, mas tem a secção das discussions, que são para uma audiência como a nossa que já percebe algumas coisas. Nas _discussions_ está lá tudo explicado e ficam por dentro do que se passa e da complexidade que por vezes rodeiam as previsões, os pequenos e grandes dramas de quem tem que fazer uma previsão que por vezes implicam a evacuação de um milhão ou mais de pessoas.

Por exemplo a última, a nº26, fala de muitas coisas que acabamos de aqui referir, bem como de outras importantes. Como por exemplo a possibilidade do IKE passar por um ciclo EWRC antes de atingir Cuba, o que poderia significar algum enfraquecimento se fosse no momento certo, pois durante o ciclo o furacão enfraquece mas após o ciclo concluído intensifica-se.



> HURRICANE IKE DISCUSSION NUMBER  26
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL092008
> 1100 AM EDT SUN SEP 07 2008
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (7 Set 2008 às 21:27)

O IKE aproxima-se de Cuba.
Aparentemente sentiu a aproximação das montanhas do leste e parece ter desviado um pouco para norte. Talvez seja apenas um pequeno zig-zag, temos que esperar para ver ou se é mesmo um pequeno desvio de rota.


----------



## ecobcg (7 Set 2008 às 22:28)

Vince disse:


> O IKE aproxima-se de Cuba.
> Aparentemente sentiu a aproximação das montanhas do leste e parece ter desviado um pouco para norte. Talvez seja apenas um pequeno zig-zag, temos que esperar para ver ou se é mesmo um pequeno desvio de rota.



O que aconteceria se o centro do Ike tomasse um trajecto paralelo à costa Norte de Cuba, a uma distância em que o olho estaria sempre na água e a parede a atingir a costa? Seria talvez um dos piores cenários, não? Causaria destruição ao longo de toda a costa!!!
Será possivel tomar esse trajecto, ou terá sempre tendência a vir um pouco para Sul??


----------



## Ike (7 Set 2008 às 22:57)

Agreste disse:


> 1º Podes colar no forum as fotos que quiseres. Passa por *aqui* e por *aqui* para veres com é...



Obrigado pela ajuda.  Mas eu até sei inserir imagens em fórums e normalmente utilizo o Imageshack para alojá-las, mas por alguma razão não a consegui inserir na mensagem anterior.



Agreste disse:


> 2º Um bom exemplo da mecânica dos ciclones tropicais é leres o acompanhamento que foi feito aqui no fórum sobre o *ciclone tropical «Bertha».* Não visitou o golfo do méxico mas experimentou condições bastante difíceis durante os seus 20 dias de viagem...



Quanto ao seguimento do Bertha já tinha passado por lá. Aliás estou a ler a Previsão e o Seguimento Furacões desde o início da temporada e quando chego à criação de uma depressão tropical, vou para o tópico correspondente...acho que estou na pág. 3. A ideia é mesmo tentar compreender. 



Vince disse:


> Não vi nenhuma baboseira, antes pelo contrário



Ainda bem...é sinal que estou a digeri-la (a informação) bem. Mas deve-se também ao excelente trabalho que vocês fazem por aqui, quase não precisamos de ir a mais nenhum lado para obter informação precisa do que se está a passar.  E obrigado pelos esclarecimentos adicionais ao seguimento do Ike. Ainda há algumas (muitas) coisas que não percebo e existem termos que não me dizem nada como é óbvio, mas conforme forem surgindo as dúvidas vou perguntando.


----------



## Vince (7 Set 2008 às 23:53)

ecobcg disse:


> O que aconteceria se o centro do Ike tomasse um trajecto paralelo à costa Norte de Cuba, a uma distância em que o olho estaria sempre na água e a parede a atingir a costa? Seria talvez um dos piores cenários, não? Causaria destruição ao longo de toda a costa!!!
> Será possivel tomar esse trajecto, ou terá sempre tendência a vir um pouco para Sul??



Sim, andar mesmo junto à costa seria um mau cenário, nunca seria um ciclone tão potente como andar no mar alto pois metade interage com terra, mas seria sempre um cenário muito pior do que ir por terra onde enfraquece muito. Mas se andasse ao longo da costa a alguma distância seria melhor para os cubanos.

Mas em princípio é isso que vai fazer, ele andou um pouco para NW mas parece estar a retomar agora:
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/flt/t4/sloop-rgb.html

Estes pequenos desvios chamam-se trochoidal wobbles, não sei se existe termo em português, eu chamo-lhes zig-zag  teoricamente agora deverá seguir para SW, a não ser que tenha outro wooble destes.

Esta tarde um avião largou estas sondas todas como se vê nesta imagem:






 É uma missão diferente das outras, este é um voo a muita grande altitude, cobrindo uma vasta região de sondas. Os dados são depois digeridos pelos modelos e amanhã estes serão mais fiáveis. Porquê nesta zona ? Porque é o anticiclone que está a empurrar o Ike para sul e eles lançam as sondas para saber como está a crista, pois os modelos podem estar mal.


----------



## Vince (8 Set 2008 às 08:17)

IKE fez landfall em Cuba como categoria 3 e pressão de 945mb, ventos máximos estimados em 195 km/h


----------



## Vince (8 Set 2008 às 10:53)

O IKE prossegue pelo interior de Cuba agora como furacão cat2 e o olho parece estar já a degradar-se finalmente. Ainda não começou a subir de latitude pelo que o trajecto foi um pouco ajustado pelo radar, penso até que ainda não de forma totalmente correcta, pois mesmo após o ajustamento me parece ainda estar ligeiramente a sul da previsão.

É assim provável que o centro vá "molhar os pés" às Caraíbas mas por pouco tempo, a qualquer momento deverá começar a subir lentamente.








A intensidade à saída de Cuba foi rebaixada para Tempestade Tropical, cenário que me parece mais plausível como ontem referi dado o tempo que o IKE vai estar sobre terra, se de facto vier a estar.


----------



## Vince (8 Set 2008 às 11:37)

Ontem em Baracoa, no extremo leste de Cuba


----------



## Vince (8 Set 2008 às 13:31)

Continua a ir para sul. Que grande chatice para Cuba ele regressar à água e intensificar-se novamente afectando com mais gravidade o oeste do país. A situação deve estar muito complicada.


----------



## Ike (8 Set 2008 às 14:16)

As imagens da ondulação são impressionantes.



Vince disse:


> A intensidade à saída de Cuba foi rebaixada para Tempestade Tropical, cenário que me parece mais plausível como ontem referi dado o tempo que o IKE vai estar sobre terra, se de facto vier a estar.



Já vi que mesmo saindo de Cuba como TT continuará a ser sempre a ser uma ameaça.

Eu não tinha a noção disso, pois olhando para o mapa do Golfo do México a distância parecia-me a mim curta, no entanto reparei que pode levar 3 a 4 dias a percorrer essa distância, tempo mais que suficiente, (e com condições favoráveis) para se tornar outra vez num grande furacão.

Cheguei a essa conclusão depois de ter reparado no outro dia na trajectória do Katrina. Fiquei espantado com o facto de o mesmo ter deixado o sul da Flórida como TT, e como num curto espaço (repito, como a mim me parecia ser) se tornou num furacão tão violento.





_Fonte: Central Florida Hurricane Center_

Pela trajectória que o Katrina tomou e comparando com a imagem que colocas-te da temperatura da água no Golfo (OHC), parece que se fortaleceu quando passou pelo tal "Eddy" da corrente do Golfo (não sei o que é um Eddy, mas deduzi que fosse a zona alaranjada mais a norte de água quente), ou seja por águas mais quentes. 

Mas pelo que já li algures, a temperatura da água no Golfo em 2005 estava também mais alta do que é normal...

(ver se arranjo tempo para ler a evolução do Gustav, e perceber a razão do alarmismo que provocou)


----------



## Vince (8 Set 2008 às 14:27)

Ike disse:


> parece que se fortaleceu quando passou pelo tal "Eddy" da corrente do Golfo (não sei o que é um Eddy, mas deduzi que fosse a zona alaranjada mais a norte de água quente)



Um eddy é um vórtice/espiral, tal como há na atmosfera vórtices de ar também há nos oceanos vórtices na circulação das correntes. 
Este em especial do golfo é um eddy de água muito quente da corrente do golfo, é raro um ciclone tropical que passe em cima dele não se intensificar:
http://liv.ac.uk/physocean/research.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loop_Current



Mais videos:


----------



## Gerofil (8 Set 2008 às 15:49)

*Furacão "Ike" castiga Cuba com ventos de até 261 km/h*

O furacão "Ike" castiga hoje as províncias centrais e do leste de Cuba com rajadas de vento de até 261 km/h que causam grande destruição, embora tenha perdido força em sua passagem em direção a oeste. "Ike" agora é classificado como um furacão de categoria dois na escala Saffir-Simpson, que vai até cinco.
Não há relatórios até agora sobre mortos e feridos pelo ciclone, que provocou a evacuação de mais de um milhão de cubanos e turistas estrangeiros para áreas seguras, segundo fontes oficiais.
Após entrar no final de domingo pela costa norte da província de Holguín, próximo de Punta Lucrecia, com categoria três, "Ike" passou por Tunas, e na manhã de hoje avança por Camagüey, arrasando todas as regiões do leste e centro da ilha, com ventos máximos sustentados de 165 km/h.
Os ciclones ganham força sobre as águas quentes do Caribe e se enfraquecem ao tocar terra, por isso podem continuar perdendo intensidade à medida em que percorrem Cuba, antes de sair pela costa noroeste em direção ao Golfo do México, possivelmente próximo a Havana e rumo ao sul dos Estados Unidos. Às 6h locais (7h de Brasília), seu olho estava próximo de 21,1 graus de latitude norte e 77,5 de longitude oeste, cerca de 45 quilômetros ao sudeste da cidade de Camagüey, anunciou o Instituto de Meteorologia (Insmet).
"Ike" se dirige a oeste a cerca de 24 km/h, e o Insmet prevê que nas próximas 12 a 24 horas "ele se movimentará no mesmo sentido, girando gradualmente a oés-noroeste, com velocidade de translação semelhante e diminuindo sua intensidade ao tocar terra". Em Holguín houve fortes ressacas e foram registradas rajadas de vento de até 261 km/h que causaram "grandes danos em casas e outras edificações", anunciou a agência estatal "Prensa Latina".
Em Baracoa, próxima do extremo leste da ilha, o mar invadiu e alagou muitas ruas da cidade, a primeira fundada em Cuba, e que sofreu ainda com ondas mais altas que edifícios de cinco andares. O primeiro vice-presidente cubano, José Ramón Machado Ventura, coordenou as operações do Governo em Holguín, juntamente com o chefe militar do leste, general Ramón Espinosa.
"Ike" é o segundo furacão de grande intensidade que chega a Cuba em apenas oito dias. No sábado da semana anterior, "Gustav", de categoria quatro, arrasou o extremo oeste da ilha e destruiu 140 mil casas, milhares de hectares de plantações, centenas de escolas e postos de saúde, estoques de alimentos, redes telefônicas e telegráficas, e outras infra-estruturas.

G1


----------



## Vince (8 Set 2008 às 18:21)

O IKE está agora com o centro novamente na água no mar das Caraíbas.






Mas nos últimos frames da animação parece que já se nota o há muito esperado movimento para WNW.


----------



## ecobcg (8 Set 2008 às 18:52)

Vince disse:


> O IKE está agora com o centro novamente na água no mar das Caraíbas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




É impressão minha, ou mesmo sem ter o "olho" definido, este Ike parece cada vez mais poderoso!!! Com os seus "ramos" exteriores (não sei se se chamam assim) bem desenvolvidos e com grande convecção

Tendo em conta que ainda irá atravessar o Golfo, se passar por cima da zona do eddy de água mais quente, então teremos aqui uma situação que poderá "explodir" e tornar o Ike o mais forte furacão deste ano!!!

Para os mais entendidos, acham que existe alguma possibilidade de ao atravessar o Golfo, o Ike intensificar-se de tal maneira que a fazer landfall na costa dos EUA com a categoria 5huh:
A acontecer seria devastador


----------



## Ike (8 Set 2008 às 19:17)

Nas últimas imagens também tive essa sensação... que ele está maior ou menos compacto. A passagem a passagem por terra poderá ser a causa, e estar a torná-lo mais disperso? O mesmo se passa com o olho do Ike...não me parece muito definido como já o vi em outros ciclones tropicais...será pela mesma razão?

Entretanto estive esta tarde a ver a evolução do Gustav e já percebi o que querias dizer com o "pequeno milagre" Vince, é que após a passagem por Cuba ele não "explodiu" como se esperava...

Quanto à evolução do Ike será bom que ele retome a trajectória esperada pois se continuasse a sul de Cuba e ao longo da costa passaria pelas águas que fortaleceram o Gustav.


----------



## criz0r (8 Set 2008 às 19:21)

Honestamente e vendo bem o trajecto deste comparado com o do Katrina não me admirava nada que atingisse Nova Orleães ( ou lá perto ) ja em Categoria 4..mas vamos esperar para ver..


----------



## Vince (8 Set 2008 às 19:36)

Sim, está a aumentar de tamanho pois ontem estava a iniciar uma troca de olho pois tinha duas paredes de olho, uma exterior e outra interior, antes de inicar o landfall, nesse processo o furacão expandiu-se e deixou de ser tão compacto. Além disso como tem uma banda (feeder band) sobre as Caraíbas está a ser alimentado também daí e vai crescendo de tamanho, o que de resto estava previsto e no golfo ainda será mais. 

Quanto ao olho fraco, é normal, é o que a terra faz, se se mantivesse sobre terra o olho seria destruído, mesmo assim as paredes ficaram quase desfeitas se olharmos paras imagens de microondas de hoje e de ontem não se comparam. Sobre água é que sobrevive embora não seja como em mar aberto pois o inflow de norte continua a ser muito afectado pela parte que está sobre terra. Está a chegar um avião e só então se percebe como está a estrutura e intensidade dele na realidade.

Quanto ao landfall é muito cedo para saber aonde, muitos modelos apontam para o Texas como categoria 3 próximo de 4:
http://moe.met.fsu.edu/tcgengifs/

Landfall como Cat5 é muito raro em continente, só em ilhas ou penínsulas, mas tudo depende da configuração da zona onde há o landfall e quantointerage com terra antes de o fazer, bem como se há ou não ar seco a afectar o sistema antes do landfall.


----------



## Vince (8 Set 2008 às 20:29)

O avião encontrou um IKE um pouco mais debilitado do que se esperava, pressão em 970mb e ventos de 120km/h. As paredes internas aberta a leste e as externas um pouco melhor definidas.







L. Eye Character: Open in the east
M. Eye Shape: Concentric (has an inner and outer eye)
M. Inner Eye Diameter: 15 nautical miles (17 statute miles)
M. Outer Eye Diameter: 60 nautical miles (69 statute miles)

Remarks Section:
MAX WIND OUTBOUND AND MAX FL WIND 63 KT SE QUAD 18:14:30 Z
INNER EYEWALL STRUCTURE WEAK AND POORLY ORGANIZED. OUTER EYEWALL
BETTER DEFINED THAN INNER CORE FEATURE


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Set 2008 às 03:14)

Vince disse:


> O avião encontrou um IKE um pouco mais debilitado do que se esperava, pressão em 970mb e ventos de 120km/h.


´

Este Ike tem tido uma rota pouco comum .
Não me lembro nos últimos anos de algo semelhante.
Daí a minha extrema curiosidade em saber qual  seria  o comportamento dum Furacão Força 4 ao dirigir-se  para Oeste  com Terra, muita Terra a percorrer ,ainda que numa Ilha às portas do Golfo. 
Estará agora ainda  mais debilitado.
Resistirá Ike a Cuba?
Os modelos dizem que sim.
Poderá ainda haver surpresas.
E Cuba, como estará a resistir a este monstro com o pior dos trajectos possíveis para a ilha? 
Amanhã saberemos mais.


----------



## Ithaka (9 Set 2008 às 07:59)

Bons Dias!!!
Acham que o IKE vai atingir o México?? Principalmente a zona de Riviera??


----------



## psm (9 Set 2008 às 08:13)

Ithaka disse:


> Bons Dias!!!
> Acham que o IKE vai atingir o México?? Principalmente a zona de Riviera??



Não deve ir, e na ultima projeção o ike vai em principio para o sul do Texas perto de Corpus Cristi, a tendencia é ir sempre para norte e não para sudeste


----------



## Vince (9 Set 2008 às 10:19)

Há dias especulámos sobre a possibilidade do IKE fazer toda a costa norte de Cuba sem entrar, pois bem, não foi a norte mas tem feito isso na costa sul ao longo da qual tem evoluído desde ontem.

A situação só não é terrivelmente dramática porque o IKE tinha enfraquecido para categoria 1 perdendo quase toda a sua organização interna quando atravessou Cuba e agora o facto de se manter parcialmente sobre água não tem servido para se intensificar mas para se reestruturar, coisa que tem vindo a fazer gradualmente. A pressão mantém-se nos 965mb e os ventos em cerca de 130km/h e rajadas superiores.







Durante o dia de hoje atravessará o Oeste de Cuba emergindo então no Golfo do México onde se espera que se intensifique rapidamente para um grande Furacão novamente.


----------



## Vince (9 Set 2008 às 10:28)

psm disse:


> Ithaka disse:
> 
> 
> > Bons Dias!!!
> ...




A partir do momento em que ontem a certa altura começou finalmente com um movimento WNW a Riviera/Cancun pode em princípio respirar de alívio pois significava que o IKE já estava a contornar a influência do anticiclone muito forte que o empurrou de norte para sul. Nunca se pode garantir nada com total certeza mas parece-me que não haverá problemas quanto a essa região, embora os efeitos laterais de bandas de precipitação e ondulação devam marcar presença nestes dias mais próximos.

O mesmo não se pode dizer do México na outra costa do Golfo, pois a tendência mais recente nos modelos é o IKE se poder dirigir para lá, algures entre o México e o Texas, qualquer dessas regiões estão no cone de incerteza.


----------



## Paulo H (9 Set 2008 às 10:35)

O furacão pode ter enfraquecido na passagem por Cuba, perdeu força nos ventos mas a precipitação está lá! E Cuba apanhou com ela em toda a sua extensão insular, tenho curiosidade em saber quantos mm de precipitação em 24h! Deve ser brutal..


----------



## Vince (9 Set 2008 às 11:04)

nimboestrato disse:


> ´
> Este Ike tem tido uma rota pouco comum .
> Não me lembro nos últimos anos de algo semelhante.




Sim, a rota não é das comuns pois os Furacões naturalmente afastam-se do equador. Mas por vezes há estas situações duma crista anticiclónica muito forte que faz com que descam desta forma.

Para compreendermos o porquê podemos por exemplo usar estes mapas, os chamados steering layers, neste caso um geral entre os 250 e 850hPa.
Nestes dois mapas, um de hoje e outro de ontem, vemos como as correntes aligeiraram bastante e permitem assim este movimento para WNW, quando até ontem forçavam o IKE a descer de latitude.

*Ontem:*
(E nos dias anteriores ainda era mais expressivo)





*Hoje:*








Por curiosidade fui pesquisar registos históricos, fazendo uma pesquisa por todos os ciclones tropicais que passaram a 100km do ponto onde o IKE fez o 1º landfall em Cuba, e o resultado foi este:

*Incluindo todos*








*Incluindo apenas os furacões (cat1-cat5)*
Como se vê, em mais de 150 anos de registos há muito poucos que seguiram para Oeste, apenas 3, e curiosamente até desceram um pouco mais do que está previsto com o IKE.


----------



## Seavoices (9 Set 2008 às 11:14)

Vince disse:


> Sim, a rota não é das comuns pois os Furacões naturalmente afastam-se do equador. Mas por vezes há estas situações duma crista anticiclónica muito forte que faz com que descam desta forma.
> 
> Para compreendermos o porquê podemos por exemplo usar estes mapas, os chamados steering layers, neste caso um geral entre os 250 e 850hPa.
> Nestes dois mapas, um de hoje e outro de ontem, vemos como as correntes aligeiraram bastante e permitem assim este movimento para WNW, quando até ontem forçavam o IKE a descer de latitude.
> ...



E curiosamente, os três que passaram pela mesma rota prevista para o Ike fizeram a sua chegada em terra como categoria 4, basta reparar no último mapa


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Set 2008 às 11:41)

Vince disse:


> Sim, a rota não é das comuns pois os Furacões naturalmente afastam-se do equador. Mas por vezes há estas situações duma crista anticiclónica muito forte que faz com que descam desta forma.



Excelente ajuda Vince para compreendermos mais estes porquês e como sempre óptima  pesquisa.
Sempre em cima do acontecimento.
Daqui a umas quantas horas o cone de incerteza já estará mais estreito e veremos se este Ike fugirá ou não ao normal  movimento para Noroeste.


----------



## criz0r (9 Set 2008 às 11:51)

Coitados dos Cubanos..levam ali com mais de 90% dos Furacões...mas em parte também têm cá uma sorte..ao menos podia cá vir parar um bichinho destes nem que foss de Cat1 (apesar de saber que um Furacão de Cat1 em Portugal já virava o País de pernas pro ar..) mas sempre é bom ir-se sonhando  .


----------



## psm (9 Set 2008 às 11:55)

criz0r disse:


> Coitados dos Cubanos..levam ali com mais de 90% dos Furacões...mas em parte também têm cá uma sorte..ao menos podia cá vir parar um bichinho destes nem que foss de Cat1 (apesar de saber que um Furacão de Cat1 em Portugal já virava o País de pernas pro ar..) mas sempre é bom ir-se sonhando  .





Não é dos piores sitios a Florida é tão igual ou pior


----------



## criz0r (9 Set 2008 às 11:59)

Sem dúvida psm..mas olhando ás imagens vê-se que essencialmente em 4 furacões 3 passam por cuba..devem ser talvez as zonas do atlântico mais fustigadas por eles.


----------



## Vince (9 Set 2008 às 12:08)

criz0r disse:


> Sem dúvida psm..mas olhando ás imagens vê-se que essencialmente em 4 furacões 3 passam por cuba..devem ser talvez as zonas do atlântico mais fustigadas por eles.



Não reparaste num pormenor que referi e que te induziu em erro, o mapa não mostrava todos os furacões, apenas os que passaram a 100km do local onde o IKE fez landfall em Cuba, daí te ter parecido que passava tudo em Cuba. Para uma ideia geral vê este mapa:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/31/Atlantic_hurricane_tracks.jpg Não te assustes 

Cuba até tem alguma sorte, sobretudo o leste do país, por causa das montanhas da Hispaniola que enfraquecem muito os furacões. Neste caso com o IKE tiveram azar porque ele passou a norte da Hispaniola a uma distância que não o afectou e depois desceu.


----------



## psm (9 Set 2008 às 12:16)

Vince disse:


> Não reparaste num pormenor que referi e que te induziu em erro, não são todos os furacões, são os que passaram a 100km do local onde o IKE fez landfall, daí te ter parecido que passava tudo em Cuba. Para uma ideia geral vê este mapa:
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/31/Atlantic_hurricane_tracks.jpg Não te assustes
> 
> Cuba até tem alguma sorte, sobretudo o leste do país, por causa das montanhas da Hispaniola que enfraquecem muito os furacões. Neste caso com o IKE tiveram azar porque ele passou a norte da Hispaniola a uma distância que não o afectou e depois desceu.






E a Florida é plana o que é muito mau. Isto é em achega ao post.


----------



## criz0r (9 Set 2008 às 12:23)

Pois..olhando aos gráficos anteriores fiquei com a ideia de que cuba era a principal vítima dos furacões mas realmente olhando a esse novo mapa nota-se claramente que ali a costa sul dos Estados Unidos coitadinhos..Obrigado pela correcção Vince


----------



## Ike (9 Set 2008 às 12:34)

Vince disse:


>





Seavoices disse:


> E curiosamente, os três que passaram pela mesma rota prevista para o Ike fizeram a sua chegada em terra como categoria 4, basta reparar no último mapa



Essa tua afirmação lembrou-me de ir consultar a imagem acima do OHC que o Vince tinha mostrado na pág. 3.

A possível trajectória do Ike vai levá-lo a andar mais tempo por águas mais quentes do que eventualmente alterasse a sua trajectória mais para Norte. Na zona onde está prevista o landfall entre o México e o Texas as águas são mais quentes que no norte do Golfo do México, o que poderá justificar o facto de os furacões chegarem a essa zona mais fortes. 

Não sei se o padrão acima é o habitual, mas poderá ser esta uma justificação válida?


----------



## Vince (9 Set 2008 às 13:07)

Fica a informação de que muitas organizações internacionais estão a pedir ajuda para as vitimas do Gustav, Hanna e Ike. Em Portugal não sei de nenhuma iniciativa, pelo que fica aqui o apelo da Cruz Vermelha Britânica:



> *Hurricane Appeal | British Red Cross*
> 
> Hundreds of thousands of people have been affected by hurricanes that have devastated islands across the Caribbean.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (9 Set 2008 às 15:01)

O Furacão IKE está agora a iniciar o seu 2º landfall a Cuba, bem próximo do local onde o Gustav há pouco mais de uma semana também fez o seu, embora na altura como categoria 5.






Gustav é um categoria 1, tem ventos máximos de 130 km/h, tem vindo a organizar-se cada vez mais, sem no entanto se intensificar, move-se a cerca de 20km/h e demorará umas 4/5 horas a chegar ao Golfo do México. Há cerca de uma hora o vento em Havana era de 62.8 kph e rajada de 93.3 kph. 
O balanço oficial do IKE em Cuba até ao momento é de 4 mortos.


----------



## psm (9 Set 2008 às 15:07)

Cuba comprou 2 ciclones por 1 trajecto igual não tem piada mas quem diria que ele iria fazer o mesmo trajecto do Gustav, ao passar perto do mesmo sitio, é preciso ter azar.


----------



## Vince (9 Set 2008 às 20:10)

O IKE atravessa o oeste de Cuba e daqui a pouco estará no Golfo do México.
O serviço de meteorologia cubano registou uma rajada de 190 km/h em Paso Real/ Pinar del Rio.







Apesar do tempo sobre terra não ser muito, esta animação mostra como é afectado com a convecção a diminuir um pouco:


----------



## adiabático (10 Set 2008 às 00:56)

Agora no Golfo do México há algumas horas, o Ike parece querer desafiar aquela crista que os modelos dizem que o vai desviar para Oeste... Na animação do NHC parece estar a seguir mais para NW do que para WNW, embora o último aviso (há minutos) não faça referência a nenhuma alteração significativa das anteriores previsões...


----------



## Vince (10 Set 2008 às 01:36)

adiabático disse:


> Agora no Golfo do México há algumas horas, o Ike parece querer desafiar aquela crista que os modelos dizem que o vai desviar para Oeste... Na animação do NHC parece estar a seguir mais para NW do que para WNW, embora o último aviso (há minutos) não faça referência a nenhuma alteração significativa das anteriores previsões...



Até esta manhã havia alguma tendência nalguns modelos para um landfall mais próximo do México mas o GFS e outros juntaram-se ao ECM que era mais Texas. De qualquer forma ainda há bastante incerteza quanto a isso.



> THE INITIAL MOTION IS 295/9...AND THERE HAS BEEN NO CHANGE TO THE
> FORECAST TRACK THROUGH 48 HOURS AS IKE IS EXPECTED TO MOVE
> GENERALLY WEST-NORTHWESTWARD FOR THE NEXT DAY OR TWO IN RESPONSE TO
> A WEAKNESS IN THE SUBTROPICAL RIDGE OVER THE NORTHEASTERN GULF OF
> ...




Reparem como o IKE se começou a expandir em tamanho nas últimas horas:


----------



## Vince (10 Set 2008 às 10:45)

O Furacão IKE mantem-se como categoria 1 mas gradualmente vai se organizando, a convecção profunda vai crescendo cada vez mais. A pressão actual está em 963mb, medida há pouco por um avião de reconhecimento.






O trajecto previsto mantém-se para WNW, rumando em principio ao Texas onde chegaria na manhã de sábado como categoria 3, mas todos os que estão no cone tem que estar alertas dada a incerteza sempre existente. 






Provavelmente já hoje começam a ser dadas ordens de evacuações no Texas.


----------



## Ike (10 Set 2008 às 10:59)

Algumas imagens da 2.ª passagem do Ike por Cuba:





Cienfuegos, 9 Setembro. 
Foto: EPA/ROLANDO PUJOL





Cienfuegos,  9 Setembro.
Foto: EPA/ROLANDO PUJOL





Havana, 9 Setembro
Foto: EPA/ALEJANDRO ERNESTO





Havana, 9 Setembro (após a passagem do Ike).
Foto: EPA/ALEJANDRO ERNESTO


----------



## MSantos (10 Set 2008 às 19:24)

O IKE é neste momento um furacão de categoria 2, está com ventos da ordem dos 155 KM/HR. As previsões indicam que deve voltar a ser um grande furacão no decorrer das proximas 24 horas.
Há ainda uma grande incerteza sobre o local onde irá atingir terra.







Fica aqui o aviso:


> 000
> WTNT34 KNHC 101755
> TCPAT4
> BULLETIN
> ...


----------



## Vince (11 Set 2008 às 02:05)

A pressão do IKE começa a descer de forma mais expressiva... actualmente em 947mb.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Set 2008 às 09:28)

Assim vai atingir a costa do texas em cat. 4


----------



## Ike (11 Set 2008 às 09:29)

Parece que a trajectória do Ike tem sido mais para NW do que inicialmente se previa. Aquando da animação da saída de Cuba e entrada no Golfo a sua trajectória era mais NW, mas toda as previsões apontavam numa correcção mais a Oeste, o que pelo que me parece não aconteceu. E por isso a previsão do landfall esteja a ser corrigida um pouco mais a NW.






O Ike parece-me enorme agora pelas imagens de satélite e dada esta aparente correcção mais a NW a costa do Louisiana vai sofrer por certo os efeitos de novo ciclone tropical.

Embora a maioria das previsões apontem para um Cat. 3 na altura do landfall, ontem havia alguns noticiários e projecções que não punham de parte um Cat. 4.


----------



## Vince (11 Set 2008 às 10:58)

Ike disse:


> Parece que a trajectória do Ike tem sido mais para NW do que inicialmente se previa.



A questão tem a ver com o timming da curvatura que se dá com o enfraquecimento da crista anticiclónica. A curvatura em si estava prevista desde há alguns dias mas ainda existe alguma discordância  entre os modelos quanto ao momento certo em que isso vai suceder. Além do enfraquecimento da crista entra na equação a velocidade a que se desloca o IKE podendo apanhar esse enfraquecimento mais cedo ou mais tarde. Tudo coisas complicadas de gerir em termos de previsões.  Assim os que curvam mais tarde (como o HWRF) tem um landfall à esquerda da linha do cone, os outros (como o GFDL) mais à direita. Mas por isso é que o NHC repete constantemente que as pessoas se tem que concentrar no cone e não na linha, o próprio nome da previsão do NHC é "cone de x dias" e não "linha de x dias".



> THERE
> CONTINUES TO BE SOME DISAGREEMENT AMONG THE MODELS AS TO HOW SOON
> AND HOW SHARP OF A TURN WILL OCCUR.  HOWEVER...THE CONSENSUS OF OUR
> MOST RELIABLE TRACK FORECAST MODELS IS UNCHANGED FROM THE PREVIOUS
> ...




O cenário do IKE poderá ser idêntico ao do Furacão Carla de 1961 que provocou muitos estragos no Texas, o storm surge por exemplo foi brutal.

Carla 1961




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane_Carla


Se por acaso a curvatura se der mais cedo podermos ter algo parecido com o Rita em 2005, durante vários dias era mais Texas e depois acabou na fronteira entre o Texas e a Lousiana, é uma hipotese que ainda está em aberto pois basta olhar para o cone de incerteza. Na altura foi uma situação muito complicada pois muita gente fugiu para leste e o Furacão também foi mais para leste.  Estas questões das evacuações são por vezes complexas e não se tomam de animo leve por causa deste tipo de incerteza. É preciso ter cuidado em escolher o sitio para onde as pessoas devem ir não vão as pessoas depois meterem-se numa situação mais chata do que estariam se tivessem permanecido.

Rita 2005




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane_Rita


----------



## Ike (11 Set 2008 às 11:37)

Vince disse:


> Mas por isso é que o NHC repete constantemente que as pessoas se tem que concentrar no cone e não na linha, o próprio nome da previsão do NHC é "cone de x dias" e não "linha de x dias".



Quando falava na trajectória...falava da possível trajectória, ou seja do cone de incerteza que se tem movido um pouco mais para NW. 

É claro que a própria trajectória do Ike está dentro do cone de incerteza anteriormente previsto...má escolha de palavras. Deveria ter dito que o cone se tem deslocado um pouco mais para NW e não a trajectória.


----------



## Vince (11 Set 2008 às 13:39)

Ordenada há pouco a evacuação mandatária de Jefferson e Orange no Texas:



> *Mandatory Evacuation Called for Jefferson and Orange County*
> Date:  September 11, 2008             07:00 Hours
> 
> Elected Officials in Jefferson and Orange County have called for a mandatory evacuation effective at 6:00 am today.   Elected Officials in Hardin County have not  called for an evacuation at this time.  Officials learned during the night that the State of Texas will be sending resources to our region today to assist in the evacuation process.  The track of Hurricane Ike has been uncertain but has been moving slightly north along the coast. Due to this movement and the availability of resources, the decision was made to call for the evacuation.
> ...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (11 Set 2008 às 15:01)

Vai chegar com *cat 4*

   Texans flee 7 coastal counties ahead of IkeStory Highlights
NEW: Ike could swell to *Category 4* hurricane when it hits Texas coast 

Mandatory, voluntary evacuations under way in at least seven Texas counties

Texans in low-lying areas and mobiles homes urged to get out

Next Article in U.S. »


 Read  VIDEO  PHOTOS MAP 

(CNN) -- Texans are fleeing from seven coastal counties ahead of Hurricane Ike on Thursday after officials ordered mandatory evacuations and planned even more voluntary ones.


Earl Barnes waits to be evacuated from a senior center in Corpus Christi, Texas, on Wednesday. 

 1 of 3 more photos »  Forecasters said the storm could slam into the Texas coast -- south of Galveston -- as a powerful Category 4 storm late Friday or early Saturday.

Aransas County has ordered a mandatory evacuation of all nonessential government employees, becoming the latest county to urge residents to flee.

In Galveston, city officials ordered mandatory evacuations for part of the island town beginning at 7 a.m. CT (8 a.m. ET) Thursday. The rest of the town will be under a voluntary evacuation order. Only residents will be required to evacuate on the western end of the island. 

Mayor Lyda Ann Thomas defended this decision, saying current models call for Galveston to be hit with winds and rain only equivalent to a Category 1 hurricane. 

"We do not intend to evacuate Galveston Island," she said. "It's the last thing we want to do. Our job is to protect lives and property, [and] right now we feel that sheltering in place is the best action for our citizens to take." 

Farther up the Gulf Coast and closer to where the National Hurricane Center predicts a direct hit, Brazoria County ordered a mandatory evacuation to begin at 8 a.m. CT (9 a.m. ET) Thursday. Some other Texas localities have ordered mandatory evacuations, while others have left the decision to depart up to residents. 

Don't Miss
KPRC: Galveston gears up for Ike 
KSAT: Hospitals fly kids away from Ike 
Hurricane tears up Grand Turk tourism 
iReport.com: Are you in Ike's path? Send your pics, video 
Impact Your World 
See how you can make a difference  
As of 5 a.m. ET Thursday, the Category 2 storm -- with top sustained winds near 100 mph -- was about 620 miles east of Brownsville, Texas, and about 285 miles southeast of the Mississippi River, the hurricane center said.  Track the storm »

Hurricane-force winds extended out up to 115 miles from the storm's center, and tropical storm-force winds extended out up to 255 miles forecasters reported. 

In Matagorda County, southwest of Galveston, officials ordered a mandatory evacuation for all areas except the cities of Bay City and Van Vleck. 

The evacuation must be completed by at 6 p.m. (7 p.m. ET) Thursday. Galveston is likely to experience a high tidal surge, officials said, urging people living in low-lying areas or mobile homes to get out soon.

"One of the things that the public has to understand if they decide to stay, there will be a period of time during this storm when they will absolutely be on their own," Brazoria County Sheriff Charles Wagner said. 

"There will be no medical services; there will be no fire department; there will be no law enforcement, groceries, gasoline, drugs, electricity."

The center issued a tropical storm warning from the Mississippi River's mouth to Cameron, Louisiana, and a hurricane watch from Cameron to Port Mansfield, Texas, about 60 miles south of Brownsville. Tropical storm warnings mean winds of 39 mph to 73 mph are expected within a day, and a hurricane watch means winds of 74 and higher are expected within 36 hours.

"Hurricane Ike is now in the Gulf of Mexico and making its approach toward our coast," Gov. Rick Perry said in a statement. "The next few days will be crucial for residents to follow the direction of local leaders and to take the necessary steps to protect themselves and their families." 

Perry put 7,500 National Guard members on standby and issued a disaster declaration for 88 counties. 

About 1,350 buses as well as ambulances and paramedic buses were available to support evacuations. The vehicles were positioned near Houston and Matagorda, Nueces and Victoria counties, the governor's office said. 

President Bush declared an emergency, making federal funds available for the state to prepare for the storm. 

Corpus Christi officials also began the evacuation process for residents with special needs, supplying buses to transport them out of town. 

Voluntary evacuations were issued in San Patricio and Victoria counties and parts of Jackson County, according to the governor's office. 

More than 1,300 inmates from the Texas Correctional Institutions Division's Stevenson Unit in Cuero were being evacuated to facilities in Beeville and Kenedy, Perry's office said, and 597 were transferred from the substance abuse Glossbrenner Unit in San Diego, in south Texas, to Dilley. 

Naval air stations in Texas also began to prepare for Hurricane Ike's expected arrival. Naval Air Station Kingsville was to begin moving about 50 aircraft to El Paso, San Antonio and Fort Worth on Wednesday afternoon, the public affairs office there said. Naval Air Station Corpus Christi also will move about 75 aircraft to other Texas locations. 

Evacuations appeared to have saved lives in Cuba when Ike slammed into the island. Four deaths were reported from the storm, according to the Cuban government. The Cuban Civil Defense brought buses or trucks to take people to shelters.  See the damage from the storm »

The United States, which provided $100,000 in emergency aid to communist-run Cuba through private aid agencies after Hurricane Gustav hit the island August 30, said that it was considering additional emergency aid for Cuba because of Ike.  Watch as winds and waves pound Cuba »

Also, the United States said it will lift restrictions on cash and humanitarian assistance sent to Cuba for the next 90 days. The move will allow nongovernmental organizations to provide assistance and cash donations. 


The storm pounded Grand Turk Island in the Turks and Caicos chain, putting a strain on the British territory's tourism industry.  Watch houses lie in heaps on Grand Turk »

Flooding and rains from Ike's outer bands have been blamed for 70 deaths in Haiti. 
E-mail to a friend   
Share this on:
Mixx 
Digg

Facebook

del.icio.us

reddit

StumbleUpon

MySpace
 | Mixx it | Share

CNN's Mike Mount contributed to this report.

All About Texas • Cuba • Haiti


----------



## Vince (11 Set 2008 às 17:00)

A situação do IKE mantém-se curiosa. É um ciclone enorme com um campo de vento alargado, tem a pressão estável nos 947mb o que já são pressões de furacões mais fortes, mas por muito que procurem, os aviões não conseguem até ao momento encontrar ventos que suportem por exemplo a categoria 3.



> DATA FROM AIR FORCE AND NOAA AIRCRAFT INDICATE THAT IKE IS
> MAINTAINING AN *ATYPICAL* WIND STRUCTURE...CHARACTERIZED BY A VERY
> BROAD WIND FIELD WITH MULTIPLE WIND MAXIMA AND RELATIVELY LITTLE
> TRANSPORT OF WINDS ALOFT DOWN TO THE SURFACE.  THE NOAA AIRCRAFT
> ...



Explicações ? Tem a ver com a situação das duas paredes do olho no processo que o IKE estava a iniciar antes de entrar pela primeira vez em Cuba, processo esse que nunca chegou a concluir mantendo-se até hoje. Essa debilidade estrutural tem permitido que continuem a ocorrer pelo noroeste incursões de ar seco pelo interior do núcleo. Enquanto não existir uma parede sólida a fechar o olho o IKE não se intensifica muito mais. O resultado é um furacão com ventos intensos espalhados por uma área superior ao normal, sobretudo a nordeste, mas com ventos não tão extremos junto ao núcleo como seria de esperar com a pressão actual. 

Durante o dia de hoje tem vindo a melhorar nesse aspecto, mas o ultimo voo ainda encontrou a parede aberta a noroeste.



> L. Eye Character: *Open in the northwest*
> M. Eye Shape & Diameter: Circular with a diameter of 10 nautical miles (12 statute miles)




IKE é um furacão perigoso que vai fazer muitos estragos com um storm surge significativo e muita precipitação, mas dado que passou já na zona mais perigosa do maior Eddy julgo que há alguma esperança que com isto tudo que pelo menos não chegue a Categoria 4, de resto é essa a previsão do NHC.


----------



## miguel (11 Set 2008 às 17:50)

Boas
Encontrei estes sites que estou a gostar para acompanhar o Ike!

http://www.myfoxhoustonlive.com/

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/feature?section=news/local&id=6102015

http://media.myfoxtampabay.com/myfoxhurricane/


----------



## Ike (11 Set 2008 às 21:15)

Para variar e em vez de imagens da sua "fúria", encontrei estas imagens fantásticas da NASA. O Ike visto do espaço, simplesmente impressionante. Em vez de as colocar aqui vejam por vocês mesmos no link em baixo. 

http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/station/multimedia/hurr_ike091008.html


----------



## dunio9 (11 Set 2008 às 21:27)

Grandes imagens, obrigado por partilhares !


----------



## Vince (11 Set 2008 às 22:12)

Ike disse:


> Para variar e em vez de imagens da sua "fúria", encontrei estas imagens fantásticas da NASA. O Ike visto do espaço, simplesmente impressionante. Em vez de as colocar aqui vejam por vocês mesmos no link em baixo.
> 
> http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/station/multimedia/hurr_ike091008.html



Imagens espectaculares sem dúvida. Já vi muitas fotografias de furacões tiradas em orbita mas achei particularmente interessante esta aqui devido à projecção da sombra.







A imagem mostra as nuvens altas do outflow do furacão e fica a curiosidade para quem não saiba que elas giram no sentido anticiclónico ao contrário do inflow composto pelo ar que entra no sistema e pelas bandas convectivas/feeder bands que giram obviamente no sentido ciclónico. Pode parecer bizarro para quem não saiba, mas no topo de um ciclone saudável e potente forma-se um anticiclone, é toda essa estrutura complexa, simultâneamente frágil devido à dificil conjugação de factores necessária para os gerar, mas destruidores quando por fim tudo se conjuga, que que faz dos ciclones tropicais fenómenos fascinantes..


----------



## Gerofil (11 Set 2008 às 23:32)

*Milhares de habitantes fogem de Houston antes da chegada do furacão Ike*

A cidade de Houston, no Texas (sul dos EUA) se preparava nesta quinta-feira, com a retirada de centenas de milhares de habitantes, para a chegada, prevista para a noite de sexta-feira, do furacão Ike, que já devastou o Caribe. Estradas e pontes estavam completamente engarrafados por dezenas de milhares de veículos na tarde desta quinta-feira. As autoridades do condado de Harris, onde fica a maior parte da metrópole texana, anunciaram ter iniciado às 10H00 locais (14H00 de Brasília) o processo de evacuação, começando pelas pessoas mais vulneráveis, como idosos, doentes e deficientes físicos. Antecipando centenas de milhares de veículos nas estradas, as autoridades previram regular o tráfego nas rodovias instalando desvios e postos de gasolina temporários nos principais eixos viários.
Depois de ter provocado mais de cem mortos no Caribe, o Ike estava nesta quinta-feira passando pelo Golfo do México, a cerca de 760 km de Galveston, a cidade costeira mais próxima de Houston, informou o Centro Nacional de Furacões (NHC), com sede em Miami. O furacão deve tocar a costa um pouco ao sul de Galveston no fim da tarde de sexta-feira, segundo o NHC.
A cidade de Houston tem 2,2 milhões de habitantes, mas a aglomeração tem 5,6 milhões. Ela abriga, entre outros edifícios, o Centro de controle da Nasa, que fechou suas portas nesta quinta-feira e não deve reiniciar suas atividades antes que o furacão tenha se afastado. Enquanto isso, equipes de apoio em Austin (Texas) e Huntsville (Alabama, sul dos EUA) estarão garantindo o controle dos vôos, destacou a Nasa em comunicado.
O furacão, de categoria 2 na escala Saffir-Simpson (que tem cinco níveis) e com ventos de até 160 km/h, ainda pode ganhar força e subir para a categoria 3 ao passar pelas águas quentes do Golfo do México. "Não esperávamos que ele fosse chegar tão perto de nós", declarou Joe Steinbaker, responsável pela comunicação do condado de Harris, advertindo que o furacão pode provocar um aumento repentino do nível do mar na bahia de Galveston, com ondas de até cinco metros. "Isso pode ser catastrófico para alguns moradores. Queremos que essas pessoas deixem suas casas", frisou.
Entretanto, várias pessoas, como a moradora de Galveston Leslie LeGrande, relutam em obedecer à ordem de evacuação. "Só sairemos daqui se a situação piorar muito", avisou. Celia Padnos, vizinha de Leslie, acredita na possibilidade de o Ike desviar de sua trajetória na última hora. Antes da passagem do Rita, em 2005, ela abandonou sua casa, e o furacão acabou passando por outro lugar. "Odeio dirigir, e demorei 14 horas para chegar a Austin", a apenas quatro horas de distância de Galveston em tempo normal, "por causa dos engarrafamos", comentou.
A produção de petróleo e gás no Golfo do México foi interrompida por causa do furacão, mesmo se "as projeções atuais mostram que o Ike poupará a maior parte das instalações petrolíferas" da região, anunciou nesta quinta-feira o Departamento americano da Energia (DoE). "Mais de 95% da produção de petróleo do Golfo do México, que se eleva a 1,3 milhão de barris por dia, e 73% da produção de gás natural, que chega a 210 milhões de metros cúbicos por dia, foram interrompidas", destacou o DoE em comunicado.
As autoridades do porto petroleiro de Corpus Christi, muito mais ao sul, relutavam nesta quinta-feira em ordenar uma evacuação. "Temos uma enorme presença industrial de produção de petróleo e gás", justificou Kim Womack, uma porta-voz da cidade. "Não queremos emitir uma ordem de evacuação, para não interromper todas as operações", acrescentou.
O presidente George W. Bush decretou estado de emergência no Texas, para permitir o envio à região de uma ajuda federal. 

AFP


----------



## Vince (12 Set 2008 às 00:05)

Gerofil, pois a avaliar por esse testemunho percebe-se que há sempre pessoas que não querem sair. Estas coisas são lixadas. Muitas vezes depois até não se justificou a evacuação (felizmente) e as pessoas ainda ficam chateadas ou até gozam com as previsões, é o normal, afinal cá também vemos isso constantemente, em mais pequena escala obviamente.

Para terem uma ideia da violência das palavras usadas num alerta do NWS (o IM dos EUA) vejam por exemplo este aviso. Qualquer um de nós ficaria aterrorizado ao ler isto e obviamente iria embora se morasse numa das zonas costeiras onde foi decretada a evacuação, mas há sempre alguns mais teimosos que ficam e depois se houver desgraça provavelmente até são os que mais criticam as entidades. Se sobreviverem claro.




> GULF-FACING COASTAL AREAS FROM MATAGORDA TO HIGH ISLAND INCLUDING GALVESTON ISLAND...12 TO 16 FEET
> 
> LIFE THREATENING INUNDATION LIKELY!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ike (12 Set 2008 às 01:21)

Localizei Matagorda no Texas, mas sobre High Island apenas obtive uma referência que se situa (como é óbvio) mais a norte. Isto para ter uma noção da área a que se referiam no aviso.

Reparei entretanto que Galveston situa-se na costa mesmo em frente a Houston, sendo que a grande cidade Texana situa-se a aproximadamente (pelo que me pareceu) apenas a +- 80 km da costa. Entretanto encontrei este mapa com as zonas de evacuação:






Com a pouca sensibilidade que tenho ainda sobre o assunto e comparando a zona de evacuação assinalada no mapa, com as zonas a vermelho do "Hurricane warning" do NHC Track Map, pensava que a área de evacuação seria maior, dada a dimensão do Ike.

E as áreas a norte e a sul sob o aviso de Hurricanne Warning? O efeitos que aí se irão sentir não justificam a evacuação?


----------



## Vince (12 Set 2008 às 11:15)

Ike disse:


> Localizei Matagorda no Texas, mas sobre High Island apenas obtive uma referência que se situa (como é óbvio) mais a norte. Isto para ter uma noção da área a que se referiam no aviso.
> 
> Reparei entretanto que Galveston situa-se na costa mesmo em frente a Houston, sendo que a grande cidade Texana situa-se a aproximadamente (pelo que me pareceu) apenas a +- 80 km da costa. Entretanto encontrei este mapa com as zonas de evacuação:
> 
> ...




O aviso em questão era do NWS de Houston e refere-se calhar às zonas que vão ser mais afectadas pela maré de tempestade (storm surge) que pode chegar aos 5/6 metros não esquecendo a ondulação. Mas a evacuação mandatária foi dada em vários counties, total ou parcialmente, que serão afectados pela maré, Galveston, Jefferson, Matagorda, Harris, Orange, etc, tal como a zona mais sudoeste da Lousiana.

Além da mandatária em muitos outros vigora a voluntária, ou seja, comércio e serviços, escolas, etc, foram já ontem encerradas para as pessoas poderem ir embora. Também há muitas zonas mais para o interior onde as pessoas foram recomendadas a ficar.

Os efeitos da maré já se fazem sentir, não só na zona mais próxima mas mesmo a locais a centenas de quilómetros nas costas do golfo.


----------



## Ike (12 Set 2008 às 11:26)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> Encontrei estes sites que estou a gostar para acompanhar o Ike!



Andei a ver se encontrava webcams na costa do Texas para acompanhar a chegada do Ike. Nesses links há algumas, mas parecem-me paradas.  Aliás como a maior parte das publicitadas "live webcams" em muitos sites da referida zona. Outras ainda funcionam através de "frames"...

Se alguém encontrar "live webcams" dignas desse nome, que faça o favor de as partilhar.


----------



## Vince (12 Set 2008 às 11:30)

O IKE mantém-se como categoria 2 e sem evolução em relação à realidade de ontem, um furacão muito atípico com um campo de ventos muito alargado e sem ventos junto ao centro que correspondam à sua pressão.







A pressão mínima actual é de 953mb, durante o dia de hoje espera-se que o IKE vá aumentando um pouco de intensidade (o que de facto já está a acontecer) podendo chegar a categoria 3 antes de tocar em terra.

Não obstante a invulgar configuração que apresenta a nível de ventos, a maré da tempestade será equivalente a um furacão de categoria superior, podendo nalguns locais chegar aos 5/6 metros.


O landfall será amanhã de manhã, talvez pelas 8/9 horas de Portugal.


----------



## Vince (12 Set 2008 às 13:28)

Para quem estiver interessado em seguir o IKE com atenção, preparámos a *Ike TV*, uma secção no MeteoPT onde podem ver em simultâneo diversos canais locais de televisão que estão a fazer uma cobertura contínua. 

*Link Ike TV:*
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/ike





(Podem desligar o audio individualmente de cada um e ouvir só que desejarem)


----------



## miguel (12 Set 2008 às 14:31)

Incrivel não esperava já ver tantas ruas alagadas e ainda nem chegou a chuva do furacão  categoria 3 quando tocar terra não é brincadeira!


----------



## stormy (12 Set 2008 às 14:39)

parece q ele se esta a organizar, a intensificar e a criar um olho melhor defenido, nao obstante estar um pouco disforme nao tendo o formato circular tipico destes fenomenos.


----------



## vitamos (12 Set 2008 às 14:54)

Grande iniciativa esta do IKE tv! 

De facto a situação não está para brincadeiras e apesar dos anúncios alarmistas à típica maneira americana, o provérbio "mais vale prevenir que remediar" aplica-se aqui de forma absoluta!

(Não sei porquê gosto de ter as 4 tv's com som em simultâneo... dá aquela sensação caótica de "breaking news" à Americana e parece que estamos num cenário psicadélico de informação  ... é o meu lado mais  a falar! )


----------



## Ike (12 Set 2008 às 15:00)

Sem dúvida grande ideia a da Ike Tv.  

Embora sendo um pouco pequenas as Tvs (não é uma queixa ), sempre podemos fazer um acompanhamento das 4, ver o que nos interessa mais, e fazer a ligação ao respectivo canal para acompanhar melhor a situação.

Quanto ao Ike estou curioso em ver como se irá processar o seu landfall...só espero que independentemente dos estragos que vier a causar, não custe muitas vidas humanas.


----------



## jpmartins (12 Set 2008 às 15:54)

Boa iniciativa o IKE tv.
Realmente a situação em certas zonas já não está nada fácil, o pior é que o bicho ainda lá vem.
Como IKE diz, o importante é que não custe muitas vidas humanas.


----------



## jpmartins (12 Set 2008 às 16:23)

No mar, há um navio de carga com uma tripulação de 22 pessoas que avariou em plena rota do Ike, e o salvamento está a ser difícil. Os navios da guarda costeira estão demasiado longe do local e os helicópteros de salvamento enfrentam ventos muito fortes, disse fonte oficial à Associated Press.
SOL com agências


----------



## MSantos (12 Set 2008 às 16:43)

O IKE já está quase a atingir a costa do Texas, as proximas horas vão ser criticas espero que todas as medidas de segurança tenham sido tomadas pelas populações e autoridades.
O IKE é um furacão enorme de categoria 2, com ventos da ordem dos 165 KM/HR com rajadas mais fortes. O NHC ainda prevê que possa atingir a categoria 3 antes de atingir o Texas.






Aviso NHC:


> 000
> WTNT34 KNHC 121453
> TCPAT4
> BULLETIN
> ...


----------



## ACalado (12 Set 2008 às 17:08)

problemática vai ser a alturas das ondas junto a costa são previstas ondas de 12ft junto a Galveston. Tudo indica que quando fizer Landfall será um furacão categoria 2


----------



## storm (12 Set 2008 às 18:00)

A iniciativa do Ike tv está muito boa 

Pelas imagens que estive a ver, parece que o Ike está a compactar-se (percebo pouco de furacões) e a formar-se um pequeno olho 
A tão pouco tempo de entrar em terra, como pode ele atingir a categoria 3?

Deixo uma pergunta: Se o Ike não  tivesse passado tanto por terra(Cuba) a que categoria poderia chegar?


----------



## Vince (12 Set 2008 às 20:20)

storm disse:


> A iniciativa do Ike tv está muito boa
> 
> Pelas imagens que estive a ver, parece que o Ike está a compactar-se (percebo pouco de furacões) e a formar-se um pequeno olho
> A tão pouco tempo de entrar em terra, como pode ele atingir a categoria 3?
> ...




A questão da categoria nesta altura é irrelevante, mais 10 ou 20kt para oficializar um classificação não interessam, o storm surge é brutal, vejam algumas das emissões de TV que montámos na página especial e percebem a força do Ike, e ainda faltam 12 horas para o landfall:

*Link Ike TV:*
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/ike







O IKE tenta ainda finalizar a construção completa da parede de olho apesar da proximidade de terra, mas provavelmente não conseguirá. 







A explosão convectiva a leste e sudeste é imensa.


----------



## Ike (12 Set 2008 às 21:12)

Tenho estado a acompanhar na abc13 e na click2houston, já que nessas a transmissão chega-me sem interrupções ao contrário das outras duas, e eles têm dado bastante destaque ao storm surge que já é impressionante, mas que o pior ainda está para vir já que o landfall ainda está a umas 12 horas.

Por exemplo em Gavelston (e pessoas que estão habituadas a estas situações) ficaram espantados com a rapidez com que o nível da água tem subido. E estão a falar apenas do storm surge já que pelo que percebi ainda pouco ou nada choveu naquela zona.

Impressionante também é a atitude de determinadas pessoas que encaram a situação como se de uma atracção turística se tratasse. Vêem-se atrás das câmaras a tirar fotografias a passear...enfim há sempre gente que não leva estas coisas a sério. Por exemplo em Gavelston 40% das pessoas ficaram em casa...

As autoridades têm avisado várias vezes para as pessoas abandonarem a zona o mais rápido possível pois se ficarem, ficam por sua conta e risco já que eles a partir de uma certa altura não poderão socorrer ninguém pois terão de também de se proteger da tempestade. Avisam que a partir das 9 da noite não vão responder a qualquer chamada de emergência.

EDIT: Independentemente da categoria do Ike (neste momento Cat. 2, 105 mph, quase Cat. 3) é a sua dimensão que vai fazer estragos, segundo o que ouvi tem um "windfield" maior que o Katrina, que pode resultar num storm surge equivalente a um Furacão de Cat. 4. Em Gavelston Bay estima-se que o mesmo atinja cerca de 6 metros.

Mais algumas imagens...não tão impressionantes com a anterior...mas fica a ideia do que poderá estar para vir:


----------



## Redfish (13 Set 2008 às 01:09)

O IKE está a fazer o Landfall neste momento, penso que como cat3 





A situação deve estar do pior por lá...


----------



## Vince (13 Set 2008 às 02:05)

Redfish disse:


> O IKE está a fazer o Landfall neste momento, penso que como cat3



Ainda não, e mantem-se oficialmente como Cat2. 
Vai ser uma longa madrugada. muitas horas de sofrimento intermináveis a quem vive isto na pele. O centro ainda está a 120km de terra, estando só agora começar a pior parte do pesadelo das regiões mais afectadas pelo impacto directo.


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Set 2008 às 03:12)

Estará quase quase o impacto em Terra...






[/URL][/IMG]

Este IKE persistente,que já vem de longe,
de muito longe,
o que andou para aqui chegar,
por fim, a Terra Firme o dissipará.
Com que custos?


----------



## ACalado (13 Set 2008 às 04:24)

estou a ver em directo e estou estupefacto com estes repórteres que arriscam as suas vidas para relatar a passagem do furação, submetem-se a condições meteorológicas extremas


----------



## Vince (13 Set 2008 às 12:10)

O Ike fez landfall pelas 08:10 de Portugal.



> ...IKE MAKES LANDFALL AT GALVESTON...
> 
> RADAR DATA AND SURFACE OBSERVATIONS INDICATE THAT THE CENTER OF IKE
> MADE LANDFALL AT GALVESTON TEXAS AT ABOUT 210 AM CDT.








Agora vai continuando por Terra


----------



## Ike (13 Set 2008 às 13:02)

Imagens de Gavelston, ontem, onde o Ike viria a fazer o seu landfall já de madrugada. É difícil saber como ficou a zona, já que só neste momento está a amanhecer.































É difícil de acreditar que neste mesmo condado cerca de 40 % da população, 15 a 20 mil pessoas segundo estimativas tenham decidido não evacuar.


----------



## rufer (13 Set 2008 às 14:30)

Imagens impressionantes. Se ontem já estava assim, é difícil imaginar como estará agora. Com o sol a nascer vamos perceber a dimensão disto. Espero que a nível de vidas humanas haja o menos possivel de vidas perdidas, mas com tanta gente a ficar na rota do furacão não sei. Lá para o final do dia vamos ter uma ideia mais precisa do estado das coisas.


----------



## Vince (13 Set 2008 às 15:54)

Alguns videos não editados da khou.com:

http://www.khou.com/video/browse.html

Parece que há bastantes incêndios.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Set 2008 às 16:22)

Vince disse:


> O Ike fez landfall pelas 08:10 de Portugal.



Espetacular  é uma boa imagem para um quadro hehe, agora é sempre a mirrar.


----------



## storm (13 Set 2008 às 20:53)

O IKE já passou a tempestade tropical, após ter feito vários estragos, pelas as imagens do iketv em houston os vidros dos grandes prédios completamente destruídas, fora o resto





Aviso NHC:



> 000
> WTNT34 KNHC 131805
> TCPAT4
> BULLETIN
> ...


----------



## Vince (13 Set 2008 às 21:55)

*Precipitação acumulada estimada por radar*
(1 polegada = 25,4mm)


----------



## Vince (14 Set 2008 às 02:25)

Aos poucos vão chegando imagens mais impressionantes, sobretudo de Galveston.


----------



## nimboestrato (14 Set 2008 às 03:54)

Vince disse:


> Para quem estiver interessado em seguir o IKE com atenção, preparámos a *Ike TV*, uma secção no MeteoPT onde podem ver em simultâneo diversos canais locais de televisão que estão a fazer uma cobertura contínua.




Em nome dos interessados ,que terão sido muitos ,com este Ike TV nos favoritos,todos sabíamos que só quando amanhecesse veríamos a dimensão do ocorrido.
E mais que vamos ver.
E à guiza de balanço:
Em nome dos interessados, mas que bela iniciativa.
já não precisamos de ir a sítios estrangeiros.
Aqui , no Meteopt.com,  já há informação total.
Quanto à verdadeira dimensão dos estragos, saberemos que podem surgir indicadores  para prezuízos arrasadores.
Mas por cá e mais uma vez,em nome dos interessados , que bom já termos sítios assim, em português.


----------



## Ike (14 Set 2008 às 14:56)

A dimensão dos estragos é deveras impressionante. Quanto a vítimas ainda estão por contabilizar. Parece que houve mesmo muita gente que decidiu ficar nas suas casas nas zonas de evacuação obrigatória, fala-se em cerca de 100.000.

Uma das justificações dadas pelas pessoas que mais me surpreendeu, foi a experiência que as mesmas passaram na evacuação do Rita em 2005. Houve gente que passou até 38 horas preso no tráfego, ao ponto de ficarem sem combustível.


----------



## Vince (14 Set 2008 às 15:59)

> *Unknown how many killed by Ike*
> Updated: Sep 14, 2008 09:29 AM
> 
> CLEAR LAKE, Texas, (CBS) - Floodwaters still cover huge tracts of southeast Texas in the aftermath of Hurricane Ike.
> ...


----------



## João Soares (14 Set 2008 às 16:02)

Imagens impressionantes


----------



## storm (14 Set 2008 às 22:22)

Bem, as imagens são impressionantes é mesmo para ficar estupefacto 

Agora só de imaginar que entrou em terra quase em categoria 3, fará se fosse categoria 3 já forte


----------



## vitamos (15 Set 2008 às 10:20)

Estragos avultados 

A pior parte destes fenómenos fascinantes...


----------



## Gerofil (15 Set 2008 às 10:22)

*Mega-resgate em curso no Texas*

Uma vasta operação de resgate foi ontem lançada no Texas para localizar e auxiliar as mais de vinte mil pessoas isoladas na região de Galveston após a passagem do furacão ‘Ike’. Até ao fim da tarde de ontem tinham sido salvas duas mil pessoas e havia notícia de quatro mortes. Os mais de mil elementos das equipas de salvamento usam barcos e helicópteros para resgatar as pessoas que ignoraram as ordens de evacuação e permaneceram em casa. O governador do Texas, Rick Perry, afirma que se trata da maior operação de resgate alguma vez realizada naquele estado.
Wanda Collins, residente de Galveston, afirma que nunca imaginou ver uma maré de água com cerca de dois metros entrar pela garagem e arrasar tudo à sua passagem. A ilha de Galveston estava ontem isolada devido aos destroços que bloqueiam o viaduto de acesso e em Houston foi declarado um recolher obrigatório que se prolongará até sábado.
O presidente norte-americano, George W. Bush, declarou o Texas zona de catástrofe e anunciou que visitará amanhã a região devastada. 

Correio da Manhã


----------



## MSantos (15 Set 2008 às 13:13)

> O furacão Ike matou pelo menos 15 pessoas no estado do Texas, nos EUA, segundo a CNN. Agora é hora de contar os prejuízos e de prestar assistência aos milhares de pessoas que ficaram sem nada.
> 
> As autoridades locais vão começar, durante esta segunda-feira, a distribuir água e comida pelos habitantes da cidade de Houston, uma das mais afectadas.
> 
> ...



Portugal Diário


----------



## iceworld (15 Set 2008 às 22:41)

O dia seguinte
Ike arrasou Texas
Pelo menos 28 pessoas morreram desde de que o furacão chegou aos Estados Unidos. Desde 2005, ano em que o Katrina assolou Nova Orleães, que um fenómeno idêntico não atingia tão intensamente o país. 


http://aeiou.expresso.pt/gen.pl?p=stories&op=view&fokey=ex.stories/405516


----------



## Gerofil (17 Set 2008 às 00:44)

*Furacão deixa milhões de casas sem água e eletricidade nos EUA*

Milhões de americanos continuavam nesta segunda-feira sem energia elétrica nem água, após a passagem do furacão Ike, que deixou mais de 17 mortos em nove estados. Operações de busca e de socorro em massa eram realizadas no castigado estado do Texas, onde dez pessoas morreram, e outras 4.000 tiveram de ser resgatadas após o impacto do Ike, no sábado, com um paredão de água e ventos de 200 km/h.
O governador do Texas, Rick Perry, avisou que pode demorar semanas até que os habitantes da ilha de Galveston, devastada pelo furacão, sejam autorizados a retornar para suas casas. O número de mortos pode continuar aumentando durante as tarefas de limpeza, advertiram funcionários do governo. Estima-se que cerca de 20.000 moradores do litoral texano tenham ignorado as ordens de evacuação e permanecido em suas residências. Somente nos estados de Texas e Louisiana, cerca de 2,6 milhões de edifícios estão sem eletricidade, informou o Departamento de Energia americano.
Coberta de escombros, Houston, a quarta maior cidade do país em termos de população, impôs um toque de recolher durante toda a semana devido às inundações e ao perigo dos cabos de alta tensão arrancados pela tempestade. 
"Galveston foi arrasada. Estamos sem eletricidade, sem gás e sem telefone. Não sabemos ao certo quando esses serviços básicos serão restabelecidos", declarou a prefeita do balneário, Lyda Ann Thomas. "Não voltem para Galveston", pediu a prefeita aos moradores, insistindo em que "nesse momento, não podem viver aqui".
Pelo menos 11 pessoas foram resgatadas hoje do Flagship, um grande hotel construído sobre pilotis que avançam mar adentro em Galveston. Sacudidas pelo vento e pelas ondas, as paredes laterais do hotel caíram, deixando os quartos à mostra. Outros imóveis também erguidos sobre pilotis foram totalmente arrasados. Ao todo, 150 edifícios foram destruídos, e 11 ladrões, presos, durante o toque de recolher na cidade.
Três companhias norte-americanas de avaliação de riscos estimaram em 8 a 18 bilhões de dólares os danos provocados pelo furacão Ike. Pelo menos dez plataformas petroleiras foram danificadas pelo furacão, enquanto as refinarias da área de Houston, que produzem 20% da gasolina do país, continuavam fechadas.
No fim de semana, o presidente dos EUA, George W. Bush, anunciou que viajará terça-feira para o Texas para ver de perto a devastação. "Estou certo de que haverá pessoas muito frustradas, porque suas vidas foram seriamente afetadas por essa tempestade", disse Bush. "E minha mensagem será: 'vamos ouvi-los e trabalharemos o mais dura e rapidamente possível para que nossas vidas voltem ao normal'". 

AFP


----------



## Gerofil (18 Set 2008 às 11:22)

*Fierce Storm Hits Southwest Iceland*

Search and rescue teams were called out in many places in southwest Iceland last night because of a full-blown rainstorm. The Capital Region Fire Department helped people cope with leaks and bind loose objects that were blowing away in the storm. At Reykjavík Domestic Airport a small airplane blew into a fence. The weather did not, however, delay international flights yesterday, Morgunbladid reports. 
Ólafsvík on Snaefellsnes peninsula suffered from heavy downpour with the wind-speed reaching 30 meters per second. At the harbor, boat owners were busy fastening their vessels to shore. In the neighboring town of Hellissandur, emergency services were called out because of roofing slates that were coming loose. That was also the case in the Sudurnes region on Reykjanes peninsula and in the capital region. 
In Adalstraeti in downtown Reykjavík emergency services prevented a tent erected for an archeological excavation from blowing away. 
Meteorologists at the Icelandic Meteorological Office say the storm was caused by an exceptionally deep depression which was accompanied by the remains of Hurricane Ike. The storm is expected to travel across east Iceland today. 

Daily News


----------



## Gerofil (19 Set 2008 às 12:47)

*Ex-Hurricane Ike makes landfall in Northern Europe*

Meteosat-9 Airmass RGB 17.09 12:00 UTC

After ravaging the Caribbean and the United States, there still was not much to like about Hurricane Ike as it moved to Canada and then back across the Atlantic in a weakened state, as observed by EUMETSAT’s Meteosat-9 satellite. Unlike most tropical hurricanes, which are fuelled by a warm ocean and normally die a few days after landfall, much of Ike’s humidity and momentum was mixed up into a frontal system after it hit land in Texas and this system then traversed the North American continent in a north-easterly direction. Before the remains of Ike died in the North Atlantic, the hurricane brought gales to and dumped rain on Greenland and Iceland, the Danish Meteorological Institute reported.
Low pressure delivered strong winds when the air masses received added momentum down the mountain slopes of Greenland, where some settlements reported gales from the north-west. The interaction between swells and wind waves from Ike produced nine-metre-high waves in the Denmark Strait between Greenland and Iceland. South-eastern Greenland also experienced the remnants of Ike with gale force winds and local “Piteraq”, an autumn wind blowing down from the ice shield.
The Iceland Meteorological Office reported that Hurricane Ike contributed moisture and momentum to a low pressure system just west of Iceland on Tuesday evening and into Wednesday morning, 16-17 September, with unusually high, albeit not record-breaking, amounts of precipitation. Some 200 millimetres of precipitation were measured close to Reykjavik in 24 hours, reaching as much as 18-20 millimetres an hour at its most intense. Gusts of up to 40 metres per second were measured. This is not so unusual for this time of year; the difference is that the weather was bad everywhere on Iceland. Normally it would be relatively quiet in the north-east, when storms are raging in the south-west, and vice versa. Remains of former tropical hurricanes reach Iceland only every second to fourth year.
*Extratropical depression* - So Ike continued as an extratropical (outside the tropics) low pressure system. During the shift to extratropical conditions, cold and warm air masses are mixed into the rotation. Thus, the energy no longer comes from warm sea water, but from the difference in temperature between the air masses. When air masses with different characteristics meet, the system will form fronts: a warm front and a cold front.
After Iceland, Ike will finally die away, almost three weeks after the low pressure system was formed near Cape Verde off the west coast of Africa. It happens only once or twice a year that the remains of a hurricane manage to travel all the way to the northern latitudes. Normally the weather systems will fizzle out while passing the high pressure belt around 30 degrees north of the Equator. 

Eumetsat


----------



## Vince (19 Set 2008 às 13:49)

Gerofil disse:


> After Iceland, Ike will finally die away, almost three weeks after the low pressure system was formed near Cape Verde off the west coast of Africa. It happens only once or twice a year that the remains of a hurricane manage to travel all the way to the northern latitudes. Normally the weather systems will fizzle out while passing the high pressure belt around 30 degrees north of the Equator.



Sempre fascinantes estas longas epopeias de uma pequena perturbação nascida em Cabo Verde e morrendo neste caso quase no polo norte.

A localização do remanescente do IKE pode ser visto nesta carta do IM de Berlin ao qual adicionei a nossa depressão «Dulce» a que eles habitualmente não dão nomes nestas latitudes.


----------



## Vince (19 Set 2008 às 14:01)

Umas últimas fotos dos efeitos do IKE








E esta foto onde se vê uma curiosa casa amarela:








O que tem esta casa de especial ? 
Foi construída para resistir a Furacões. 
Parece que resultou.


*Hurricane resistant homes built in Gilchrist:*





http://www.bolivarchamber.org/Gilchrist.aspx


----------



## Ike (19 Set 2008 às 21:25)

Pressuponho que ao lado dessa casa existiriam muitas outras...

Melhor publicidade que essa a empresa em questão não poderia ter.


----------



## Rog (23 Set 2008 às 00:42)

Fotos impressionantes,
A prova que uma boa construção está aí feita.. poderá custar mais no início.. mas é concerteza mais barato que reconstruir a casa cada vez que passa um furacão.

Outras tempestades:



> *Furacão Ike provoca o maior apagão na Internet nos EUA desde 2003*
> Além dos avultados danos materiais e das mais de 80 vítimas que deixou à passagem pelas Caraíbas, a tempestade Ike provocou também uma verdadeira tempestade virtual. Pelo menos 3 Estados americanos ficaram sem acesso à Internet.
> 
> A passagem do furacão Ike pelo território norte-americano deixou sem acesso à Internet os Estados do Texas, Ohio e Pensylvania. Terá sido o maior apagão da Internet desde 2003, conhecido como o "Northeast Blackout".
> ...



Fonte: Ap/El Mundo


----------



## Gerofil (7 Out 2008 às 12:17)

Furacão IKE: 

Link: 70 imagens de destruição


----------



## adiabático (20 Set 2010 às 12:07)

Ao olhar para as fotos do furacão Karl (Set.2010) que o Mário Barros publicou anteontem, não pude deixar de reparar que, apesar de ter sido um categoria 3 imediatamente antes de chegar a terra, os estragos evidentes eram poucos... bastante menores do que os que se viram em imagens análogas deste furacão Ike que "aterrou" no Texas em 2008 (pesem, embora, as diferenças que sempre existem de uma tempestada para outra). Reparem nesta imagem (Galveston, Texas, 2008 após a passagem do Ike), no tipo de construção, nos materiais... Noutras imagens da mesma ocasião só se vê um monte de tábuas partidas (obra do mar, mais do que do vento). Não compreendo (tendo crescido nessa Europa regulamentista) como se pode permitir construir em tábuas de madeira numa das regiões do mundo mais sujeita a furacões e tornados (litoral sul dos EUA). Sim, é uma realidade social diferente, nesse país onde até se pode comprar uma casa às peças no supermercado. No entanto, fico apreensivo quando penso no volume de conhecimento que se vai acumulando sobre estes fenómenos e as suas consequências, bem como os meios de prevenir que se transformem em catástrofes. Lembro-me de ter lido, algures, que, após o furacão Andrew em 1992 (três anos após o Hugo), as seguradoras deixaram de segurar as construções contra os efeitos destas tempestades, depois voltaram a fazê-lo mas os preços das apólices dispararam... Entretanto, vai-se construindo nas apetecíveis frentes marítimas e quando a tempestade chega, fala-se em dissipar furacões com bombas atómicas. Vai persistindo, no espírito humano, esta ideia de uma natureza hostil, que é preciso dominar a todo o custo... E permanecemos adormecidos para outra realidade e outros caminhos, possivelmente mais inteligentes e menos onerosos a todos os níveis. Conhecimento, planeamento...


----------

